# Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Juni 2018)

*Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Testet und behaltet einen von drei Samsung C32HG70:

*Samsung C32HG70:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games                Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Samsung die  Chance        dazu: Drei  PCGH-Leser(innen) haben die  Gelegenheit, den Gaming-Monitor Samsung C32HG70 zu   testen.  Nachdem ihr  einen ausführlichen   Testbericht   im         PCGH-Extreme-Forum      veröffentlicht habt,  dürft ihr die   Hardware          behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit PC-Monitoren aus, schreibt gerne und     möchtet                  einen  Test des Samsung C32HG70 verfassen?  Dann    bewerbt         euch     in  diesem Thread des     PCGH-Extreme-Forums -    schreibt     einfach,  was     genau ihr      ausprobieren möchtet und  warum   ihr  euch    besonders  gut  als             Lesertester  eignet.  Gebt am  besten  gleich mit an, mit welcher Hardware ihr den Monitor testen  möchtet. Erfahrungen  mit PC-Monitoren und   vorhandene    Vergleichsprodukte      sind      natürlich von  Vorteil,     außerdem  solltet  ihr  eine  Kamera       bedienen und      gut  lesbare  Texte    verfassen können.  Wer     noch        kein  Mitglied  im       PCGH-Extreme-Forum  ist,  muss sich   zunächst             (kostenlos)      registrieren. (Mehr  Bilder und Informationen zum Samsung-Monitor C32HG70 gibt es in der offiziellen Ankündigung.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit PC-Monitoren haben und das Produkt selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und                  endet voraussichtlich am 29.07.2018. Innerhalb dieser Zeit     muss     der        vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.   Etwaige        Verzögerungen       müssen PC Games Hardware ohne   Aufforderung        mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält      sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom           Lesertester zurückzufordern und  den     Lesertester zukünftig nicht           mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der    Lesertest   folgende      Anforderungen      nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 8.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens acht eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand     beinhalten. Die Fotos    müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen  nicht         von       anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen    stammen.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Mittwoch, dem 13.06.2018, um 12:00 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich.

Ich würd gern testen wie der Unterschied zwischen 144Hz TN und Va Panel ausfällt und welchen Unterschied Freesync macht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch. In den letzten 8 Jahren sind schon mehrere TFTs bei mir ein- wie ausgewandert, und obwohl mein jetziger (Acer Predator XB241) bisher der Überzeugendste von allen ist kann ich nicht behaupten DEN perfekten Monitor gefunden zu haben. Gerne auch würde ich die Vor- wie Nachteile eines VA-Panels - dazu noch mit QLED-Technik - kennenlernen, da ich bis dato nur mit TNs vertraut bin.


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich zum Testen von einem der drei Bildschirme.

Ich selbst besitze erst seit kurzem "neue" Technik, in Form des Samsung C27H580, welchen ich als B-Ware für ~130€ ergattern konnte.
Es wäre interessant, einen eher günstigen Bildschirm (ab 200€) mit dem teuren Modell (ab 600€) zu vergleichen.

Vor einem 144Hz Bildschirm saß ich noch nie, ebenso habe ich noch nie eine höhere Auflösung als 1080p betrachten können.
Dadurch bin ich unvoreingenommen und kann das Ganze aus einem eher neutralen Blickwinkel bewerten.

Befeuert würde der Bildschirm von einer RX 480, eventuell auch einer Vega 56  -falls ich bis dahin günstig an eine gelange- womit auch die Freesync-Funktion benutzt und bewertet werden könnte.

Ich würde mich freuen, Teil des Lesertests zu sein und werde, sofern ich gewinne, mein Bestes geben um einen lesenswerten Bericht abzuliefern.

Allen anderen wünsche ich auch viel Glück


----------



## Scenus (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich.

Bisher habe ich nur Erfahrung mit 1080p Monitoren mti 60HZ von Acer und Samsung, welche mich bisher nicht Enttäucht haben.  
WQHD und UHD interessieren mich schon seit längerem, aber leider konnte ich bisher nicht in den Genuss kommen so einen Bildschirm zu benutzten.


----------



## beren2707 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest des C32HG70 bewerben.

Mein aktuell genutzter XL2735 soll zum Vergleich dienen. Um beide Displays auszureizen, würde ich für den Test eine schnellere Karte als die 1050 Ti, beispielsweise eine GTX 1080, ausleihen, damit die 144 Hz-Funktion auch ausgereizt werden kann. Da ich ein breitgefächertes Portfolio an (SDR)-Spielen besitze, wird sich der PC-Gaming-Test schwerpunktmäßig darauf beschränken; die wenigen HDR-Ausnahmen wie Shadow of War, Hitman und AC:O würde ich natürlich ebenfalls gesondert im Tests berücksichtigen. Weil meine Photos auf meinem aktuell genutzten Spiele-Display mangels Farbtreue nicht (zufriedenstellend) bearbeiten werden können, würde dieser Bereich mit PS CC auf Herz und Nieren getestet werden.

Da HDR auf dem PC nach wie vor eine Nische darstellt, würde ich zusätzlich meine PS4 Pro anschließen und dort Titel wie Horizon: Zero Dawn, Infamous: First Light & Second Son sowie God of War spielen und Vergleiche zu SDR vs. HDR aufstellen. 

Mein Test würde vmtl. folgendermaßen strukturiert sein:


Montage und Verarbeitung.
Ergonomie, Blickwinkelstabilität, Farbtreue etc.
Gaming Test auf PC & Konsole (SDR PC, HDR PC, HDR PS4 Pro).
Film-Test (vmtl. primär Netflix UHD HDR).
Bildbearbeitungstest.
Fazit (Auflistung der Vor- und Nachteile, Aussagen zu"Fake"-HDR-Vorwürfen zum Monitor, Einschätzung des P/L-Verhätnisses etc.).

Als Germanist und versierter Lesertester sollte mein Stil weiterhin den Anforderungen genügen. Auch qualitativ hochwertige Photos müssten dank DSLR nach wie vor möglich sein. 
Ich würde mich wirklich freuen, wenn ich für den Lesertest dieses Monitors berücksichtigt werde.

MfG
beren2707


----------



## Braineater (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich würde ich mich gerne als einer von drei Testern bewerben. Mit einer  EVGA GTX 1080TI SC Black kann ich die Auflösung und Bildwiederholfrequenz des Monitor ganz gut ausnutzen, denke  ich, auch wenn ich leider keinen FreeSync kompatible Grafikkarte habe.

Erfahrung im Schreiben von Reviews habe ich zu genüge und auch  Produktbilder stellen keine große Hürde dar, der Bereich Monitore ist da  schon eher Neuland für mich. Damit meine ich jedoch nicht unbedingt den technischen Aspekt (denn hier sind mir die Unterschiede der verschiedenen Paneltechnologien und anderer technischer Finessen wie zb FreeSync und GSync natürlich geläufig), sondern eher die herangehensweise bei einem Monitorreview. Dennoch hätte ich einen groben Plan, was ich testen würde. Hier würde ich vor allen Dingen die Sachen in Betracht nehmen, die man zuhause  ohne professionelle Ausrüstung testen kann. Darunter fallen Menüführung,  allgemeine Bildqualität (Farben, Schärfe), Blickwinkelstabilität und  Ausleuchtung(Kurz- und Langzeitbelichtung). Der Monitor  müsste sich bei mir in den Bereichen Gaming- (Reaktionsverhalten,  Skalierung usw), Bildbearbeitung (Farbabstufungen, Farbtreue) und Office  Tauglichkeit (Übersicht, Schärfe, Skalierung) behaupten. Einen sehr  großen Stellenwert hat bei mir auch die Ergonomie!

Alle genannten Punkte würde ich in einen Vergleich zu meinem schon etwas älteren 27" FHD Iiyama Monitor mit wirklich tollem AMVA Panel setzen, eventuell bekomme ich auch die Möglichkeit für einen Vergleich mit dem LG 32GK850G

Testsystemumgebung:
Asus Z370 STRIX-F
Intel i7 8700k
32 GB TridentZ RGB 3600MHz
EVGA GTX 1080 Ti SC Black

Dazu kommt ein prall gefüllter Steam Account mit über 500, teils top aktuellen Spielen.


----------



## wacoda (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Grüsse

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch gerne für einen Test des "samsung c32hg70".

Schon seid längerem möchte ich meine 3 alten 24" Monitore, welche ich für meine Flugsimulation nutze, ersetzen konnte mich aber leider nie festlegen.
Ein 32 Zöller könnte eine alternative zu meinem bisherigen 3-Monitor setting sein, zumal mit gebogenem Display.
Interessant wäre es bestimmt auch zu sehen wie gross sich der Unterschied zu meinem Hauptmonitor (welcher  bald 10 Jahre alt ist!) darstellt.

Meine Hardware besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
Intel 5370K
Msi Z77 Mainboard
Asus Strix 1070
Alles Wassergekühlt
mehrere SSD´s
Thrustmaster Warthog Hotas
Saitek Pedale
Eigene FFB-Hotas & Pedale (noch Prototyp)

Ich würde mich freuen einen solchen Monitor testen zu dürfen.


----------



## korfe (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Moin!
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test des Monitors.


----------



## narf38 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich für Ihren Test!!

Als leidenschaftlicher Gamer würde ich den Monitor in Verbindung mit meinem Gaming PC  und  meiner Xbox one s die ich via der app unter Windows 10 betreibe Testen wollen (momentan Spiele ich via 2 Samsung 24Zoll Monitoren)!! Naja lass es mal auf mich drauf zu kommen!!


----------



## rockero (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich würde mich auch an den Test wagen. Aktuell habe ich einen LG 38UC99-W und einen LG 34UC97-S im Einsatz.
Daher würde mich gerade auch der Vergleich zu den 144Hz interessieren und wie bemerkbar ich den Unterschied für mich bewerten würde.

Meine Hardware sieht wie folgt aus und sollte mir genügend Möglichkeiten zum Testen anbieten:

- Intel Core i7-5820K (demnächst Intel Core i7-7820X)
- Asus ROG Strix X99 Gaming (demnächst Gigabyte X299 Aorus Gaming 7)
- Corsair 32GB DDR4-2666 Quad-Kit
- Nvidia Titan XP CE


----------



## otjes (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich würde mich gerne als Tester bewerben. 

Erfahrung im Schreiben von Produkttests konnte ich während meiner Zeit als Mitarbeiter bei einer Fachzeitschrift für Fernseher und Multimedia sammeln. Im Falle des Samsung Monitors würde ich besonders die Spieletauglichkeit durch die 144 Hz Bildwiederholrate testen wollen. Vergleichen könnte ich den Samsung mit meinem Dell U2312HM, welcher über ein IPS-Panel verfügt, aber nur mit 60 Hz befeuert wird. Außerdem würde ich die beiden Paneltypen (VA-Panel beim Samsung, IPS-Panel beim Dell) einem Vergleich unterziehen und dabei auf die Blickwinkelstabilität und das Farbempfinden eingehen. 
Als weiteren wichtigen Test würde ich die Alltagstauglichkeit beim Samsung untersuchen, denn viele Nutzer finden bestimmt auch an der hohen Auflösung und an der HDR Unterstürzung Gefallen und würden sich daher den Samsung primär zum Webbrowsing und Office-Arbeiten zulegen.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, den Samsung C32HG70 testen zu dürfen.


----------



## sascha7127 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Moin zusammen,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test des Samsung C32HG70.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen einen dieser Monitore testen zu dürfen. Vor allem interessiert mich AMD FreeSync in Verbindung mit meiner RX480 von Powercolor (OC). Mir stellt sich die Frage, ob es sich der Kauf eines solchen Monitors auch für Mittelklasse GPU´s wie die RX480 lohnt. Der Testbericht würde vom Unboxing über den Aufbau bis hin zum letzendlichen Fazit breit gefächert sein um dem späteren Leser einen breiten Überblick und eine Empfehlung weiterzugeben.

 Das Schreiben eines detaillierten, sachlichen Testberichtes sowie das Anfertigen von aussagekräftigen, qualitativ hochwertigen Bildern stellt für mich kein Problem dar.

Über eine PN würde ich mich sehr Freuen!

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Pu244 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich Bewerbe mich ebenfalls für den Test.

Ich habe Erfahrungen mit Monitoren, vom Röhrenmonitor, über TN, bis hin zu IPS. Besonderes Augenmerk würde ich auf die Bildqualität legen, da sie mir besonders am Herzen liegt (Blickwinkelunabhängigkeit [besonders die], Farbtreue, Schwarzwert usw.). Alle anderen Voraussetzungen erfülle ich ebenfalls, schreiben kann ich, wie ich hier öfter unter Beweis gestellt habe, sogar mit geistreichem Inhalt (hoffe ich jedenfalls). Meine GTX 980Ti würde sich auf jeden Fall freuen diesen Monitor kennen zu lernen


----------



## The_Dead939 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte auch ich mich als Tester für den Samsung C32HG70 bewerben.


Als IT-Experte habe ich die nötige Erfahrung um den Monitor auf Herz und Nieren zu testen! 
Und bin sehr gespannt wie sich der Monitor schlagen wird.


Als zuspielende Hardware werden folgende Komponenten verwendet:


CPU:                         AMD FX 8350
Mainboard:           Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5
RAM:                        8 GB 1866 Kingston HyperX XMP Beast
GPU:                        Gigabyte Aorus Geforce GTX 1080 8G Rev. 2
SSD1:                      Crucial MX 200 250 GB
SSD2:                      Crucial MX 300 1050 GB
Netzteil:                Thermaltake Toughpower iRGB Plus 850W
Kühlung CPU:    Thermaltake Floe Riing RGB 360 Premium
Gehäuse:              Thermaltake Core P5


----------



## beastyboy79 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich auch mal für den Monitortest. 

Habe zwar keine Germanistik studiert, kann mich aber trotzdem verständlich genug ausdrücken, da ich täglich erklärungsbedürftige Artikel aus dem Themenbereich Telekomunikation verkaufe und somit auch den Grad der Verarbeitung technischer Geräte bewerten kann.

Zum Vergleich biete ich meine vorhandenen Monitore einen Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz mit einem TN-Panel, bzw. einen Dell U2417h mit IPS-Panel an. Befeuert werden beiden Monitore durch eine GTX 1080Ti. Somit sind Bildraten von 144Hz auch in der von Samsung beworbenen Auflösung WQHD, nicht nur theoretisch , sondern auch faktisch möglich.

Nach erfolgtem Test, würde ich den Monitor gern verkaufen und den Erlös einer gemeinnützigen Einrichtung hier in der Region spenden (natürlich mit Nachweis), da ich Ihn selbst ja nicht wirklich gebrauchen kann, wenn dies die Bedingungen nicht kompromitiert. Somit hätten mehrere Parteien etwas von der Großzügigkeit des Konzerns.

Für Fotos steht eine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der-Prediger (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Moin, hiermit bewerbe ich mich für einen Lesertest zum Samsung C32HG70. 

Da ich seit Mitte 2014 den iiyama - ProLite XB2779QS-B1 (27", WQHD, IPS, 60Hz) besitze und ich meiner Frau kürzlich den Dell S2417DG (24", WQHD, TN, 165Hz G-Sync)(auf Empfehlung des PCGH Tests aus 04/2018) ausgesucht habe, stecke ich momentan sehr gut im Monitor-Bereich. 

Wichtig wären mir folgende (z.T. vergleichende) Punke:
- Unterschied Panel Arten (TN, IPS, VA), 
- Unterschied Bildwiederholrate (60Hz, 30-165Hz mit G-Sync, 144Hz),
- Einfluss von Curved beim Arbeiten und Spielen, 
- Leistungsaufnahmen gemessen mit Messgerät (u.a. in Abhängigkeit von verschiedenen Systemen) (siehe Hardware),
- Größenvergleich (24", 27", 31,5")
- Einfluss von HDR - Unterschied in Spielen ein Mehrwert?
- Allg. Qualität des Bildes (z.B. mit dem bloßen Auge erkennbare Ausleuchtungsprobleme, Schlieren, etc),
- Ergonomie (Höhenverstellbar-, Neigbar- und Drehbarkeit sowie Betrachtungswinkel),
- Zusätze/Besonderheiten wie USB Hubs, Lautsprecher(qualität), LED-Spielereien, OSD,
+ zusätzliches, was mir während des Tests einfällt. 

Getestet werden kann mit drei verschiedenen Systemen bzw. deren Komponenten: 
Gaming PC:          i7-8700K, Zotac GTX 980Ti Amp! Extreme Edition @1442Mhz, 16GB DDR4 @3200Mhz,
Mid Range PC:   i7-6700K, Zotac GTX 970 Amp! Extreme Edition @1450Mhz, 16GB DDR4 @3200Mhz,
HTPC:                    i5-4690, Intel HD Graphics 4600, 8GB DDR3 @1600Mhz,
+ die oben genannten Monitore

Unüblich, für mich jedoch interessant, wie sich der Samsung Monitor am HTPC machen würde, da mein iiyama bislang nur per in den Intel HD Graphics Einstellungen  festgelegter Auflösung auf WQHD per HDMI kommt, da das Mainboard keinen Displayport besitzt. Nutze deshalb nur FHD Auflösung, da erzwungenes WQHD ein unrundes Bild erzeugt. Ob die IGP ausreicht um ein geschmeidiges 144Hz Signal anzuzeigen, in HD bzw. WQHD, wird sich dann zeigen. 

Spiele: 
- The Bitche... äääh Witcher 3,
- CS:GO,
- Kingdom Come: Deliverance,
- Black Desert Online,
- PUBG,
- Project Cars/Dirt-Reihe
+ was der Steam Pile of Shame noch hergibt!

Ich denke, dass es damit nun erstmal genug wäre. Wenn mir noch etwas einfällt -> nach EDIT´s Ausschau halten. 
Ich würde mich über diese Aufgabe freuen und hoffe natürlich, dass ich ausgewählt werde. 

Bis dahin bedanke ich mich für unzählige Stunden guter Unterstützung durch die PCGH Print Ausgabe auf dem Klo und hoffe, dass auch in Zukunft solche tollen Gelegenheiten wie dieser Leser-Test für uns alle bestehen bleiben.

Liebe Grüße,
Der-Prediger

PS: Ich besitze einen smarten Duden mit integrierter, intelligenter Rechtschreibprüfung: Meine Frau.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Dann bewerbe ich mich hiermit auch einmal als Tester.

*Ich verfüge über folgende Hardware:*
6700K mit 16GB Ram auf einem Z170 Chipsatz.
Vega 64 @ Morpheus 2 im Primärsystem und Vega 56 @ Referenz im HTPC, anschlossen via AV-Receiver.
Samsung U28D590, 4K Display mit 60 Hertz sowie LG Fernseher mit FHD am HTPC.

Den Monitor selbst habe ich bereits schon ins Auge gefasst gehabt, jedoch meine Pläne wieder verworfen, da ich mich davor gescheut habe von meiner 4k Auflösung ein Downgrade vorzunehmen. 

-Ich habe ausreichend Erfahrung mit Hardware und verfüge über diverse Setups um einen umfangreichen Test durchzuführen.
-Mir steht ein hochwertiger Panasonic Camcorder, sowie eine Spiegelreflexkamera zur Verfügung.
-Ich verfüge über alle notwendigen Anschlussszenarien. HDMI, DP sowie Anschluss via Yamaha AV-Receiver.
-Ich bin der deutschen Sprache mächtig 
-Die schnellste, verfügbare AMD Hardware zum testen.
-Vergleichsmonitor mit UHD, ebenfalls von Samsung was einen Generationenvergleich ermöglicht.
-Der Testzeitraum ist für mich zeitlich überhaupt kein Problem.
-Eine großzügige Spielesammlung sollte alle Tests inklusive HDR ermöglichen.

*Folgendes  würde mein Test  umfassen*

 Unboxing aufgenommen via Camcorder
 Bilder vom Gerät sowie nach Aufbau und im Betrieb.
Verarbeitung und Materialqualität.
Check der Anschlussmöglichkeiten direkt an der GraKa sowie geschliffen via AV-Receiver.
Test der PIVOT Funktion, des Platzbedarfs, sowie der rückwärtigen Beleuchtung in erschwerten Bedingungen(beengter Schreibtischaufbau)
Test der Schnellladefunktion der USB Ports anhand meiner E-Zigaretten Akkus, da für mich praxisrelevant.
Vergleich der Bildqualität zwischen jetzigen Monitor in Helligkeit, Farbtreue, Blickwinkelstabilität etc.
Vergleich zwischen UHD und WQHD Auflösung.
Videotest via BluRay Wiedergabe inklusive Fluit Motion.
Test der Freesync 2 Funktion inklusive HDR tone mapping, sowie übertakten der Syncrate(falls erlaubt und möglich).
Vergleich zwischen V-Sync und Freesync 2
Vergleich zwischen 60Hz und 144Hz
Messung des Energieverbrauchs, via handelsüblichen Strommessgerät.
Up- und Downscaling Test.
Einordnung, Fazit, persönliche Meinung.

Es würde mich freuen, das Gerät zu testen, insbesondere da ich kurz vor dem Kauf dieses Gerätes stand, es aber aufgrund der für mich eigentlich zu niedrigen Auflösung verschoben habe. Ich war mir nicht sicher ob die Auflösung für mich ausreichend sein würde, kommen von einem UHD Display. Das Pendant zu diesem Gerät sprengt jedoch meine Platzverhältnisse im Büro (49" CHG90).


----------



## Xaradon (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Redaktion von PCGH,

wenn es um Testberichte oder aktuelle Informationen zu Hardware gibt, sind Sie die erste Anlaufstelle für die Befriedigung meiner Wissensneugier. Meine Leidenschaft für das Spielen am PC habe ich schon im frühen Kindesalter festgestellt und ist bis heute aufrecht. In meinem Newsfeed auf Facebook wurde ich auf Ihre Anzeige betreffend einem Test des Samsung C32HG70 Monitor aufmerksam und möchte mich als Tester für dieses Produkt bewerben. 

Der Markt ist übersättig mit einer Vielzahl an Monitoren, jene welche durchwegs positiv bewertet werden, aber es gibt auch schwarze Schafe unter ihnen. Aus diesem Grund ist es wichtig, dass Testberichte von unabhängigen Redakteuren und Redakteurinnen geschrieben werden, um sich eine neutrale Meinung einzuholen. Ich verfolge die Zeitleiste der neuen Monitore schon einige Zeit, jedoch fällt es mir schwer sich für einen zu entscheiden, denn die neuen Panels haben durchwegs ihre Tücken. Durch meine alltägliche Arbeit, bin ich versiert im Umgang mit Hard- und Software. Mein Hobby als Gamer/Streamer bestärkt mein Interesse und Neugier an neuen Produkten ebenfalls.

Durch den Test, erhoffe ich mir, dass nun ein Monitor am Markt ist, welcher die Probleme der alten Generationen bzw. anderer Marken ausgemerzt hat und in vollen Zügen das Spielerlebnis genossen werden kann.

Es würde mich freuen, den Monitor zu testen und Ihnen einen Testbericht zukommen zu lassen.

MfG

PC-Ring:
16 GB RAM DDR4
Zotac AMP Extreme 1070
SSD 1TB
Logitech Maus/Tastatur
Windows 10
i7 6700k
Asus Z170 Gaming Motherboard


Ps.: Private Daten wie Adresse, gebe ich nicht im Forum bekannt. Gerne aber über Private Nachricht.


----------



## pitbull3090 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

hiermit möchte ich mich gerne für den Tests des Samsung C32HG70 bewerben. Besonders interessant ist dieser für mich aufgrund der Größe und der QLED Technik. Derzeit besitze ich ein Modell von Samsung mit 24 Zoll (die genaue Produktbezeichnung kann ich gerne nachreichen). Weiterhin besitze ich eine 49 Zoll großen HDR TV der Marke Hisense, mit dem ich den Monitor vergleichen kann. 

Befeuern würde ich den Monitor mit einer Radeon RX480 Red Devil @1380 MHz. Möglich wäre aber auch den Bildschirm mit einer GTX 1070 zu nutzen, indem ich mir diese für den testzeitraum bei einem Freund borge. Auch eine PS4 würde ich an dem Monitor anschließen, damit auch die Tauglichkeit für die Konsolen sichtbar wird. 

Weiterhin kann ich diesen Monitor in Sachen Home Office testen, da ich dieses gelegentlich durch die Arbeit tu.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen diesem Monitor auf den Zahn zu fühlen und euch daran teilhaben zu lassen.

Liebe Grüße pitbull

Edit: der bisherige Monitor ist ein Samsung S24D390.


----------



## Ruhrpott (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Da mag auch ich mich bewerben. 

Erfahrung genug bringe ich mit. Die Monitore wechsel ich fleißig seit Jahren. 

Derzeit  habe ich selbst einen 27" Curved UHD Samsung Bildschirm, allerdings  stammt dieser aus dem letzten Jahr. Hier ein Vergleich zu ziehen wäre  genial.

Auch kann man einen Vergleich ziehen zum Asus ROG Swift UHD 27".

Würde mich freuen, einen Testbericht für euch schreiben zu dürfen.


----------



## Kaby-Lame (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, ich würde mich auch mit Freuden für den Test bewerben. Derzeit spiele ich auf einem AOC Agon Ag241QX und verwende als Sekundärmonitor einen sehr alten 4:3 Monitor von Belinea. Ich würde den Monitor mit einer Rx480 betreiben, und mich im Test hauptsächlich auf die Freesync-Funktion fokussieren, da diese bei meinem AOC nur eingeschränkt bis schlecht funktioniert. Ich könnte diese beiden Monitore hinsichtlich Funktion, Ergonomie und Bildqualität vergleichen und testen, mit welchem ich besser spielen und arbeiten kann. Über eine Auswahl würde ich mich sehr freuen. 
MfG Kaby-Lame


----------



## DannyL (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Lassen sich denn die 144Hz des C32HG70 (mit AMD FreeSync) überhaupt mit einer nVidia ohne das Sync-Feature benutzen? Ich finde es ja putzig, dass die Bewerbungen, wo man eindeutig die nVidia-Karten auflistet, gerade darauf abzielen.

Ich würde den Monitor abseits vom FreeSync auch recht interessant erachten, würde aber wohl eher auf ein G-Sync-Modell davon warten, was nie kommen wird oder darauf warten, dass nVidia auf FreeSync umsteigt, was auch nie passieren wird. Im Moment wird auf dem Gaming-Monitor-Markt an den vorgegebenen Marktanteilen von nVidia vs. AMD vorbei produziert.


----------



## Psychotime (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

gerne würde ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben. Schon lange überlege ich mir einen Monitor-Wechsel, weshalb ich sehr gerne den Samsung C32HG70 testen würde. Mein 6 Jahre alter Monitor hat langsam aber sicher ausgedient. Das ich seit 6 Jahren keinen neuen Monitor gekauft habe heißt aber nicht, dass ich mich mit Monitoren nicht auskenne. Im Gegenteil, ich bin stets auf dem neusten Stand und kenne alle Standards, schließlich werde ich ja täglich von pcgameshardware informiert . 

Hardware technisch bin ich für einen Monitor-Test wohl bestens ausgestattet. Ich besitze einen aktuellen, leistungsstarken Laptop welcher dauerhaft mit meinen derzeitigen Monitor angeschlossen ist. Den Laptop verwende ich für Gaming, aber auch Bildbearbeitung (Photoshop) und dank dem Studium auch viel Office. Dazu habe ich auch noch eine PS4 Pro mit der ich auf dem Monitor spiele. Meine Filme und Serien schaue ich über den Amazon Fire TV 4k, der bisher an den Fernseher angeschlossen ist, für den Testzeitraum jedoch seinen Platz wechseln würde. Im Test könnte ich so Erfahrungswerte in allen Bereichen wiedergeben, für die ein Monitor so benutzt wird. 

Ich schreibe gerne, weswegen auch 8000 Zeichen für den Test kein Problem sind. Erfahrung mit Reviews habe ich auf Amazon, wo ich meistens zu meinen gekauften Produkten auch meine Meinung veröffentliche. Auch bin ich dazu in der Lage hochauflösende Bilder zu machen. Das PCGH Team kann sich also auf einen strukturierten und geordneten Test gefasst machen.

Ich würde mich natürlich sehr darüber freuen für den Test ausgewählt zu werden.

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## skulp (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Mein derzeitiges Monitor Setup besteht aus drei eher altgedienten 1080p TN-Panels. Ich habe zwar öfters mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir neuere Monitore mit höherer Auflösung und HDR zuzulegen, habe mich aber nicht zu einem Kauf durchdringen können. Ich bin mir sicher, dass in dieser Situation viele Leser stecken. Die alten Monitore tun ihren Zweck einfach und ob Monitor-Experten einen Vorteil in neuen Displays sehen ist leider nicht besonders aussagekräftig für Leser wie mich, weil dieser umfangreiche Anspruch und vielleicht sogar die trainierte Wahrnehmung bei gar nicht vorhanden ist. 
Daher bin ich überzeugt davon, dass es besonders interessant wäre mal einen "Aufrüst-Muffel" in Sachen Monitor im Test dabei zu haben, der beurteilen kann welche Features des Monitors das Versäumnis von in meinem Fall 10 Jahren in der Monitor Entwicklung wirklich für den 08/15 User entscheidend sind und was man als Enthusiasten-Features abtun muss. Bei den Vorteilen von Curved bin ich sehr skeptisch und auch ob 1440p für 32" ausreichend sind würde ich gerne genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Sehr gespannt bin ich allerdings auf HDR und 144Hz. Mein System hat schon lange die Möglichkeit 144Hz in 1440p zu erreichen, was ich bis jetzt noch nie ausgenutzt habe. Schließlich ist meine Vega 64 größenteils damit beschäftigt die 3*1080p mit den aktuell maximalen 60Hz zu befeuern. Ich stehe Neuerungen immer sehr objektiv gegenüber und könnte so den Nutzern von alten Monitoren ehrlich vermitteln, ob sich das Nachdenken über ein Monitor-Upgrade endlich wirklich lohnt. Über eine Auswahl als Monitor-Tester würde ich mich unheimlich freuen.


----------



## Nvidiader (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich würde mich gerne für den Test des Samsung C32HG70 Monitors bewerben.

Zu meiner Hardware, mit der ich den Monitor testen möchte.
Ich besitze als Grafikkarte eine GTX 1080 ti, mit der ich den Monitor gerne ausreizen würde.
Da der Monitor 144Hz beherrscht, eine 2K Auflösung hat und sogar auf einer Reaktionszeit von 1ms arbeiten kann, würde mich interessieren, ob er diesem Datenblatt gerecht werden kann. 
Was mich vor allem an diesem Monitor interessiert, sind die USB 3.0 Hubs, welche zur Schnellladefunktion dienen können (beispielsweise bei einem Smartphone).

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich bei diesem Test teilnehmen könnte!


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt fÃ¼r die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*



DannyL schrieb:


> Lassen sich denn die 144Hz des C32HG70 (mit AMD FreeSync) überhaupt mit einer nVidia ohne das Sync-Feature benutzen? Ich finde es ja putzig, dass die Bewerbungen, wo man eindeutig die nVidia-Karten auflistet, gerade darauf abzielen.



Samsung C32HG70 im Test: (HDR) Gaming in 32"


> Laut Beschreibung unterstützt der Samsung C32HG70 bis zu 144Hz. Nicht dabei steht, dass diese Refresh-Rate nur ohne AMD Freesync möglich ist. Aktiviert man Freesync sind maximal 120Hz möglich.


----------



## dj4y (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt fÃ¼r die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo Community,
meine relativ alten Account scheint es nicht mehr zu geben, daher habe ich mich neu angemeldet.
Ich bin eher als passiver Leser in dem Forum und auf der Seite unterwegs (RSS Feed).
Den Leser Test habe ich zum Anlass genommen mich (wieder) anzumelden.

Ich würde mich auch gern als Tester anbieten. 

*Zu einer Person:*
- Mein Name ist Daniel 
- 31 Jahre alt.
- Ich habe Informatik studiert und bin generell Technik begeistert.
- 7 Jahre Berufstätig, mache ein Berufsbegleitendes Studium
Ich verfolge regelmäßig diverse IT und Technik Seiten und halte mich gern auf dem Laufenden, was sich neues in der Technik tut. 
Meine Bildschirm Erfahrungen sind eher bei einem Durchschnitts-User anzusiedeln.

Ich habe privat einen relativ einfachen 24" FHD TN Benq Bildschirm. Dieser hat schon ca. 6 Jahre auf dem Buckel.
Da ich immer mal wieder mein Firmennotebook anschließen muss, spiele ich schon länger mit dem Gedanken mir einen größeren und vielseitigeren Bildschirm zuzulegen. (Mangels an Priorität, noch nicht passiert).
Beruflich habe ich bisher nur HP Bildschirme vor mir gehabt, alle EliteDisplays, die mich bisher nicht vom Hocker gerissen haben.

*Meine Anforderungen für einen neuen Bildschirm wären:*
- größer als FHD
- Anschlüsse: min. 1 HDMI, 1 DP
- Pivot
- größer als 24"

Wichtig bei einem Bildschirm, wenn ich mir heute einen neuen Bildschirm kaufen würde, wären verschiedene Bereiche.
Speziell wenn es sich um ein Display in der Preiskategorie wie der Samsung C32HG70 handelt.

*Benutzungsbereiche die ich untersuchen würde sind folgende:*
- Daily usage
- Gaming
- Office work
- AutoCad

*Ein bisschen detaillierter:*
Daily usage:
Hier ist denke ich nicht viel zu sagen. 
Wie schlägt sich der Bildschirm im täglichen Gebrauch. Surfen, Youtube usw. 
Ich bin Hobby Fotograf, daher würde auch dieser Aspekt für mich eine Rolle spielen. Ich habe zwar kein spezielles Equipment um die Farbechtheit zu prüfen, könnte den Bildschirm aber meinem momentanen Bildschirm, einem Dell XPS 13 und HP Folio G1 bei der RAW Entwicklung entgegenstellen. Hier würde mich speziell interessieren, wie das HDR und die QLED Technik sich auf den Entwicklungsprozess auswirkt und ob das Ergebnis anders ausfallen würde (bei dem gleichen Bild).

*Gaming:*
Ich bin ein "Freizeit Gamer". Über die Jahre ist es deutlich weniger geworden und an hat an Wichtigkeit verloren. Dafür ist es mir umso wichtiger, dass wenn ich mir die Zeit nehme, das "Erlebnis" stimmt.
Spielen tue ich hauptsächlich (exemplarisch) Dota2, mal Watchdogs 2 oder Dirt4. Hier wäre sicherlich interessant, was die Bildwiederholrate her gibt und was sich in der Technik getan hat. Speziell TN LED - > QLED in verschiedenen Szenen.
Bei der Größe könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass spiele wie Dirt4 mit Lenkrad mit einem Bildschirm wie der Samsung C32HG70 ein deutlich besseres Erlebnis erlauben.
Da ich noch keine Erfahrungen jenseits der 60Hz Bildschirme habe, wäre es ein angemessener Zeitpunkt sich genauer damit zu befassen und auch hier versuchen Unterschiede festzustellen.

*Office work:*
Recherche arbeiten, Word, Excel und PowerPoint. Übliche "Office" arbeiten.
Wie erwähnt arbeite ich ab und an von Zuhause aus. Mangels an Anschlüssen verbinde ich das HP G1 Folio über ein USB C Hub an den Bildschirm über VGA. (Ja auch ich finde die Lösung bescheiden  )
Wichtig wäre hier für mich zu sehen, wie klar ist das Bild. Kann ich einfach zwischen 2 Eingabe Geräten (PC, Notebook) hin und her schalten. Funktioniert der Bildschirm hochkant korrekt (was die HPs nicht immer machen - manche hatten dabei ein verschwommenes Bild). Was für einen Unterschied macht die Größe und die Auflösung bei täglichen Aufgaben in diversen Tools. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass auch hier die erhöhte Auflösung und Größe ein + im täglichen arbeiten sein kann. 
Generell habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich typische Office-Arbeiten besser auf einem 16:10 Bildschirm erledigen lassen. Wäre allerdings gespannt, ob die mehr Auflösung hier eine Art Kompensation schaffen kann.

*Autocad*
Meine Frau arbeitet regelmäßig mit Autocad. Da es am Notebook alles andere als optimal ist, wird auch dafür immer mal wieder der Bildschirm ran gezogen (noch ein Grund für eine baldige Neuanschaffung).
Auch hier wäre interessant zu sehen, wie gut sich damit arbeiten lässt.
Hier würde ein 32" Bildschirm sicherlich einige Stärken ausspielen können.

*Weiteres zu mir:*
Online Tests habe ich bisher wenige gemacht. 
Ein paar rudimentäre Amazon Reviews. 
Die einzige Ausnahme, die ich mit Begeisterung gemacht habe, war einer der Tester für das OnePlus 3 Mitte 2016 zu sein. 
Es hat viel Spaß gemacht das Telefon in verschieden Kategorien zu testen und auch optisch in Szene zu setzten.

Link:
#OP3PeerReview - Grand review - OnePlus Forums

Anschließend kann ich sagen, dass es bei einem Test bei mir hauptsächlich um die Vielfalt des Bildschirms gehen würde, da ich keinen der Usecases speziell als Hauptnutzung rausstellen kann.
Klar ist, dass der Bildschirm hauptsächlich auf Gamer abzielt, weswegen sicherlich einige Features in diesem Bereich getestet werden sollten.

Als Eingabegeräte könnten ein umgebauter Dell T20 (inkl. GeForce 1060 GTX), Dell XPS13 und ein HP G1 Folio dienen.
Testweise würde ich noch einen ChromeCast verbinden.

Ich hoffe ich konnte einen kurzen Überblick über mich und meine Vorstellungen geben.

*Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer!*


----------



## BlackPro (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich möchte gern diesen genialen Monitor testen.
Als Student der Informatik und mit einer Frist die nach meinen Prüfungen liegt, schreibe ich gern eine Hausarbeit über den Monitor um seine Vor- und Nachteile aus meiner Sicht aufzuzeigen.^^
Mein PC Upgrade vor kurzem bringt mir auch hoffentlich die erforderte Leistung ein, um bei kontansten 144 fps in vielen Titeln einen Vergleich zu meinem aktuellen TN Panel und dem Gaming Mode meines Samsung Fernsehers zu ziehen xD
Aktuell besteht mein System aus einem älteren i7 @ 3,6GHz, 12 GB DDR3, zwei  GTX980 und 500GB SSD Speicher + 1TB HDD. 

Ich hoffe ich komme auf irgendeine nutzbringende Weise in Frage.

Beste Grüße


----------



## FraSiWa (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Test. Testen würde ich den Bildschirm in einer breiten Palette von Anwendungsbereichen: allem voran natürlich Gaming, aber auch Wiedergabe von Filmen (mein PC fungiert auch als Fernseher) und Officetätigkeiten. Interessant wäre wohl auch der Vergleich mit meinem aktuellen Bildschirm, einem ASUS VG248QE, der ebenfalls 144Hz beherrscht, aber schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, so dass man hier gut erkennen können sollte, inwieweit sich die technische Fortentwicklung sichtbar auswirkt. Auch die Betrachtung der Vor- und Nachteile eines gekrümmten Bildschirms würde ich natürlich betrachten - bisher bin ich mit solchen Exemplaren nur bei Vorführungen in Elektronikmärkten u. ä. in Kontakt gekommen.
Befeuern würde ich das Teil mit meiner Aorus GTX 1080Ti Xtreme Edition, die sollte mit ihrer brachialen Leistung wohl in der Lage sein, die Last zu stemmen und die nötigen Bildraten zu generieren. Das ganze dann zu Papier (okay, zu Textdokument) zu bringen sollte mir auch nicht schwerfallen - auf die Gefahr hin, überheblich zu klingen: ich kriege recht oft zu hören, wie gut es mir doch liege, gut lesbare Texte zu formulieren.


----------



## joylancer (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH Team,
Ich würde gerne dieses Monitor in einem Test gegen meinen LG 34UM68 UW Monitor antreten lassen. 
Gerade bei der Bildbearbeitung kommt es auf Farb- und Detailtreue an.
HDR600? Würde gerne testen, ob es hält, was es verspricht.
Durch meine Berufliche Entwicklung sitze ich täglich bis zu 6 Stunden vor dem Monitor.
Als Grafikuntersatz hat meine Vega64 genug Power, um beide Monitore parallel betreiben zu können.
So erkennt man schnell Staärken und Schwächen des jeweiligen Monitors im direkten Vergleich.
Für zwischendurch liegen auch ein paar Spiele auf dem PC (u.a. RoTR, Division, Wolfenstein, Hitman, NfS) auf dem PC.
So lässt sich prüfen, ob Samsung nicht zuviel verspricht, was Tearing und Ghosting angeht.
Auch die Reaktionszeit (B/W) und die Schwarzwerte interessieren mich.

Ich verbleibe mit den besten Grüßen
Peter


----------



## IceIMan (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Mit 13 habe ich meinen ersten eigenen PC komplett 
alleine zusammengestellt und gebaut und er lief hervorragend. Ich bin idealer Produkttester, da ich seitdem selber
PCs für Freund und Familie zusammenbaue und deshalb immer auf dem Laufenden bin, was aktuelle Technik angeht.
Außerdem befasse ich mich auch generell häufig in meiner Freizeit 
mit Technik und spreche gerne mit meinen Freunden darüber und 
zusammen geraten wir so in interessante Gespräche in denen wir bereits auch unsere Meinung zu bestimmten Produkten und Innovationen preisgeben und diskutieren.


Darüberhinaus bin ich sehr an Filmproduktionen interessiert
und würde hier die Chance nutzen ein Unboxing/Review Video zu erstellen. 
Darüber hinaus bietet dieser Monitor alles was man als Enthusiast für Video- und Bildbearbeitung sich wünschen kann, was ich unter Beweis stellen würde. 
Erst letztens habe ich mir einen neuen Monitor mit 144Hz mit WQHD zugelegt und als Zweitmonitor nutze ich noch einen Acer 24 Zoll Monitor mit 60Hz. Deshalb und weil mein Testcomputer dementsprechend auf dem aktuellen Stand ist könnte ich das volle Potenzial des 32 Zoll Samsung Monitor testen und vergleichen, besonders würde ich dabei auf das Curved Design und die Sinnigkeit dieser bei 32 Zoll unter die Lupe nehmen.
Zusammengefasst biete ich das nötige technische Wissen und Interesse 
und habe bereits erfolgreich ausführliche Rezensionen über Technikprodukte verfasst und würde mich freuen 
mein Know-How und Erfahrung für Sie zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Hendrik Ludwig


----------



## akuji13 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Auch ich würde gerne meine Bewerbung in den Raum werfen. 

Folgende Testsysteme stehen zur Verfügung:
i7-5820k@4.5Ghz + AMD Vega 64 LC
i7-5930k@4.5Ghz + NV 1080 Ti

Mein Fokus liegt zu 90% auf Spielen und 10% Browser Nutzung.

Ich habe schon viele FS Monitore getestet (~30) und zu einigen auch reviews gepostet, deshalb ist ein Vergleich mit einem Gerät das noch nicht hier war immer willkommen.

Aktuell habe ich 2 FS Geräte vor Ort mit denen er direkt verglichen werden würde:
AOC AG352QCX + Crossover 34U100.

Da diese ebenfalls mit einem VA Panel ausgestattet sind wird es interessant sein zu sehen wie er sich in Sachen Bewegtdarstellung schlägt, insbesondere mit der Unschärfereduktion.
Die Bildqualität in Sachen Farbdarstellung (Kalibrierung ist vorgesehen), Schwarzwert und Glow wird natürlich nicht vergessen.

Interessant wäre auch zu testen ob sich die FS Range noch weiter nach unten korrigieren lässt um in einen nativen Bereich ohne LFC zu kommen.
Der Hintergrund dazu ist das es Nutzer gibt die den Übergang von LFC zu nicht LFC unangenehm wahrnehmen.
Ebenfalls ist spannend ob das Gerät an der 1080 Ti die 144Hz auch ohne Frameskipping darstellen kann.

Auch außerhalb der FS Sparte würde er verglichen werden, z. B. mit meinem Philips BDM4065C.
Hier geht es um einen evtl. Nachteil bezüglich der Bildfläche in Sachen Immersion und darum ob sich die geringere Auflösung gegenüber den 3840x2160 negativ bemerkbar macht.

Natürlich gibt es auch eine breite Auswahl an Spielen in denen er sich bewähren muss.
Zum Schluß bliebe dann noch die Einsatzmöglichkeit von HDR und deren Auswirkung auf die Immersion in Spielen.

Und nun wünsche ich mir viel Glück!


----------



## mangel76 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich würde auch gerne den C32HG70 testen. Ich habe derzeit einen WQHD-144Hz-27'-Freesync-Monitor von BenQ, jedoch mit einem TN-Panel. Hier wäre für mich vor allem der Vergleich der Bildqualität zwischen den Panel-Typen (Farbwiedergabe, Kontrast, Schwarzwerte) interessant. HDR wäre auch etwas, was mein alter Monitor nicht bietet und ich gerne probieren würde. 

Einen Monitor installieren kann ich bei über 20 Jahren Erfahrung im Zusammenbau von PCs . Technische Basis wäre ein PC mit AMD Ryzen 1600X, 2x16GB RAM und VEGA 64 Ref. @ Alphacool Nexxxos GPX. Vergleichen würde ich beide Monitore beim Arbeiten (Office, Photo- und Videobearbeitung), beim Spielen und bei der Videowiedergabe (TV-Karte, Streaming).

Etwas erstaunt war ich über die Freesync-Bereiche (siehe Samsung C32HG70 Review - TFT Central).  Hier wäre interessant, ob LFC wirkt (BenQ) bzw. wie sich das Fehlen von LFC (Samsung) auswirkt. Da die Untergrenzen recht hoch angelegt sind, könnte dies durchaus ein Problem werden, wenn in Spielen nicht auf Bildqualität verzichtet werden soll. Mein XL2730 hat dagegen eine Range von 40-144 Hz, so dass LFC funktioniert und auch bei FPS unter 40 keine Stocker auftreten.

Wäre tatsächlich ein sehr interessanter Test für mich, da ich auch schon im TV-Bereich mit QLED geliebäugelt habe, dann jedoch aus Platzgründen zu einem anderen Modell greifen musste.


----------



## DoktorPeon (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo, 

ich bin ausgebildeter Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration und leidenschaftlicher Gamer.
Dies spiegelt sich daran das ich mein/ Pc/s seit Jahren selber bau, meine Game-Server selber konfiguriere und Host und Admin für meine Freunde und Familie bin.

Darüber hinaus baue ich an eigenen Karten und Mods mit der Unreal Engine und bin stets bemüht mich auf den laufenden zu halten was aktuelle Hardware angeht. 
Dies wird durch einen i5 der 5. Gen. , 16GB DDR4 Speicher, einer Geforce GTX970 und einer System SSD sowie einer HDD für die Daten unterstützt. 

Aktuelle arbeite ich leider mit einen 22 Zoll Monitor von LG und einen 24 Zoll von Samsung. 
Gerne möchte ich diese durch einen! großen Monitor austauschen um ein einheitlicheres Bild auf den Desktop und meinen Tisch zu erhalten. 

Um in Zukunft auch curved Monitore Freunden und Kollegen ggf. auch der Geschäftsleitung auf Arbeit zu empfehlen wäre ein längerer kostenloser Test sehr angenehm.
Darüber hinaus würde mir so die Möglichkeit geboten mich von den bekannten Vorteilen "live" zu überzeugen.

In meinen näheren Umkreis hab ich eine freiberufliche Lektorin die gerne meinen Text/Test inhaltlich überprüft/anpasst. 

Somit ist der Test der Hardware und die Wiedergabe der gesammelten Information problemlos abgedeckt. 

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Nachricht freuen.


----------



## Desrupt0r (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

8000 Zeichen ist aber schon heftig, fast doppelt so viel wie meine Projektarbeit. Hat jemand einen Link zu einem älteren Test der an die 8000 Zeichen rankommt?


----------



## Ion (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> 8000 Zeichen ist aber schon heftig, fast doppelt so viel wie meine Projektarbeit. Hat jemand einen Link zu einem älteren Test der an die 8000 Zeichen rankommt?


Das hört sich mehr an als es ist: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten
8194 Zeichen.


----------



## Toasten (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Guten Abend,

ich würde mich gerne für den Hardwaretest bewerben. Ich nutze ein Dualmonitorsetup aus einem 27" und einem 24" Monitor. Einer mit IPS und TN Panel. Ich würde mich gern an den 144 Hz und der Bilddiagonale ausprobieren. Alles was Bilder auswirft interessiert mich sei es Monitore oder VR Headsets. 

Mein System besteht aus:

MSI Z77 mPower Mainboard
Intel i7-2600k 3,8 - 4,5 GHz
16 GB DDR3-2400MHz @2133 MHz
Gainward GTX1080 Phönix @ 2GHz Core/11 GHz RAM
Samsung 840 Evo 250 GB SSD
SanDisk Ultra II 960 GB SSD
LG 27" IPS Monitor @1080p
Samsung 24" TN Monitor @1080p
Oculus Rift CV1

Gruß und bis denne


----------



## Physicus (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

*Hallo PCGH Team,

Ich würde mich gerne als Tester bewerben.*

*Folgende Hardware steht bereit:



Intel Core i7 Extreme 980X (übertaktet auf 3,371) 
16GB RAM ein  Asus Rampage ||| Extreme Mainboard 
Nvidia GeForce GTX 960 
Samsung LED SyncMaster BX2450L Display 

**Mein Tests würde sich mehr in Sachen Games richten

Spiele: 

*

*CS:GO
* 
*PUBG* 
*Battlefield 1* 
*Overwatch* 
*GTA V* 

*
Wäre echt Super wenn ich bei dem Testbericht dabei sein darf.
*
*Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Physicus*


----------



## DrNGoc (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

sehr gerne würde ich den Samsung C32HG70 testen. Ich habe zwar keine Erfahrung im Verfassen von Tests, jedoch habe ich Spaß am Schreiben und ich teste meine Hardware immer auf Herz und Nieren durch. Deshalb würde es mich freuen dies hierfür respektive für die hiesige PCGH-Gemeinschaft einmal miteinander verbinden zu können.
*
Ausstattung*
*PC:* Ryzen 1800X, RX Vega 64 LC, 32 GB RAM, MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM, Samsung 960 Evo M.2
*Konsolen: *PS4 pro, Nintendo Switch (optional), (S)NES Classic Mini (optional)
*Zubehör:* Datacolor Spyder5Elite + DispCal
*
Durchführung*
Grundlegend würde ich mich hier grob am „Standard“ orientieren. Hauptaugenmerk würde ich auf die Spieletauglichkeit legen – es handelt sich schließlich um einen Gaming-Monitor – aber selbstverständlich auch andere Einsatzzwecke wie Filme schauen oder Büro berücksichtigen.

In einem Kapitel würde ich mich jedenfalls ausführlicher mit der Kalibrierung und den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten befassen. Hierfür käme u.a. der oben genannte Kolorimeter Spyder5Elite der Firma datacolor zusammen mit der OpenSource-Software DispCal zum Einsatz. Sicherlich würde ich mich dazu hinreißen lassen dem Ganzen auch ein kleines Tutorial zu spendieren. Zusätzlich würde ich auch die optimierten Einstellungen im Test teilen. Und ja, die Kalibrierung fällt von Monitor zu Monitor unterschiedlich aus, so stellt das dennoch sicherlich einen guten Anfang für diejenigen dar, die gerade keinen Kolorimeter in Griffweite haben.

Des Weiteren interessiert mich besonders FreeSync, da mein aktueller Monitor das noch gar nicht unterstützt.


Beste Grüße 
drngoc


----------



## 9Strike (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich würde den Monitor auch gerne testen.

Als Freesync-Verfechter ist der Monitor quasi  mein Traumbildschirm - 4K ist bei AMD ja im Moment nicht wirklich machbar 
Ich selbst habe einen Crossover 27FAST. Noch nie gehört? Kein Wunder, ein 27" Korea Monitor mit IPS, WQHD, 144Hz und Freesync. Die Qualität des Monitors lässt allerdings zu wünschen übrig, dank des defekten Displayportanschluss am Monitor kann ich Freesync nicht mal nutzen (im Moment nutze ich einen DP 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Adapter). Ansonsten kommen dazu noch ein paar tote Pixel und ein OSD, das nicht mal auf English zu gebrauchen ist. Für den Einkaufspreis okay, aber mit Zoll hätte ich mir auch ein Bildschirm mit den gleichen Specs in Deutschland kaufen können.

Mit dem C32HG70 würde ich deshalb vor allem gerne einen Vergleich mit Freesync und ohne Freesync machen (sowohl mit 144 Hz als auch 60 Hz). Ebenso interessiert mich der Unterschied von IPS zu VA und von Flat zu Curved. Gerade da ich sowohl Shooter wie CSGO als auch RPGs wie Witcher 3 spiele interessiert mich, wie sehr die Features Einfluss auf das Spielerlebnis haben. Man hört ja gerne, dass das Aim unter Curved leiden soll. HDR würde ich auch gerne mal mit eigenen Augen sehen, zum Testen hätte ich hier Hitman, würde aber mir aber auch noch einen zweiten Titel zulegen.

Im Moment werkelt in meinem Rechner "nur" eine R9 290 4GB. Man kann zwar nicht alles auf Ultra zocken, aber für meine Ansprüche reicht es. Ansonsten ist noch ein i7 3770K @4.2GHz mit 16GB Ram drin. Als Kamera hätte ich eine Lumix DMC-FZ18 zur Verfügung.


----------



## TeKila (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich würde mich hiermit gerne für den Monitortest bewerben. 

Im Fokus wären Multi-Window Nutzung und Spiele Betrieb. 
Da ich viel parallel mit Remotesitzungen arbeite nutze ich auch exzessiv den virtuellen Desktop von Windows 10 bzw. die Workspaces unter Ubuntu (wobei ich im Test wohl bei einem Betriebssystem bleiben würde). 
Im Bereich Spiele würde ich wild mischen, je nach verwendetem System. Um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen FarCry 5, Prey, Bioshock Reihe, Tomb Raider, Witcher 3, X-Com 1 & 2, Civilization 5, Doom 3. 
Vor allem auch welche Spiele vom Format profitieren, bzw. es überhaupt nutzen können. 

Als Geräte zum direkten Vergleich stehen ein 
ASUS Designo Curve MX34VQ (3440*1440, 34", VA, 100 Hz, FS) und ein 
Acer XF270HUAbmiidprzx (2560*1440, 27", IPS/AHVA, 144 Hz, FS) zur Verfügung. 

Zwei Systeme könnten beim Test für unterschiedliche Herangehensweisen benutzt werden. 
System eins besteht im Kern aus einem AMD Ryzen 1600x, 16 GB RAM und einer Sapphire Pulse Vega 56.
Das zweite System wäre eher zur Desktop Nutzung und Vergleichbarkeit älterer Spiele mit Freesync gedacht und setzt sich aus einem Ryzen 5 2400g und 16 GB RAM zusammen. 



Ansonsten bleibt nur noch zu sagen, dass ich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück wünsche.


----------



## ChrisDeBear (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hey,
ich bin Chris und bin voll fasziniert von dem Monitor. Natürlich bewerbe ich mich hiermit um den Lesertest.

Meine aktuelle Hardware, die den Monitor mit ausreichend Bildern füttern würde;

i7 5820k @3,3Ghz
24 GByte DDR4 @2400Mhz
GTX 1080 ohne OC, wird aber für den Test gemacht.
500 GByte SSD
5 TByte als Datengrab

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Chris


----------



## Battlevader (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hey, ich bewerbe mich hiermit ebenfalls für ein Test-Exemplar des Samsung C32HG70.

Ich habe bereits einen ähnlichen Monitor testen dürfen und war begeistert wie viel Spaß es machen kann, so ein Produkt unter die Lupe zu nehmen und auch auf kleinste Details zu achten. Damals habe ich den Test, der ~8500 Zeichen umfasste, auf der Website von Alternate veröffentlicht.

Testen würde ich den Monitor in Spielen wie Battlefield 1, Forza Horizon 3, CS:GO (etc.) und da sich so ein riesiger Monitor wohl perfekt für Filme eignet, würde ich ihn auch dem Netflix-Test unterziehen.
Über das VA-Panel habe ich bereits viel Gutes gehört, besonders wegen der QLED Technologie sollen die Farben sehr prächtig sein, ich bin gespannt.

Aktuell besitze ich einen durchschnittlichen PC :

CPU : I7 7700k (stock)
GPU : Asus EX GTX 1060 6GB
Ram : 16 GB 2666Mhz Crucial Ballistix Sport LT
SSD : 240GB

Und ein durchschnittliches Smartphone für digitale Aufnahmen :

Samsung Galaxy A5 2017

Ich verbessere mich gerne und so würde ich mich auch riesig freuen, wenn ich mich in Sachen ausführliche Produkttests mithilfe des Samsung C32HG70 ebenfalls verbessern könnte.

Allen Testern viel Glück und noch einen schönen Abend. 

MfG,
Nico Bahr 
aka. Battlevader


----------



## Tumbler (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

Gerne bewerbe auch ich mich als Tester für diesen Monitor. Neben dem Gaming-Pflichtprogramm (Project Cars 1&2, Witcher 3, Kingdom Come: Deliverance, Age of Empires II, Sins of a Solar Empire) interessiert mich u.a. auch die Office-Tauglichkeit: Welche Verbesserung bringt die erhöhte Bildwiederholungsrate? (Wie man in der aktuellen PCGH liest, sollen 144 Hz ja auch bei MS-Office und Co eine kleine Offenbarung sein.) Wie einfach ist die Pivotfunktion zu bedienen, um zwischen Texte-schreiben und spielen hin- und herzuwechseln? Wie zuverlässig arbeitet die Input-Erkennung, wenn ich abwechselnd mein Surface Pro 3 und mein Gaming-System benutzen möchte? Stört die Bildschirmkrümmung, wenn der Monitor hochkant benutzt wird, und was bringt der auf der Samsung Website beworbene „Eye Saver Mode“? Auch eine Messung des Stromverbrauchs schwebt mir vor. Zudem gibt es sicherlich Highlights und kleine Schwächen, die erst beim Testen auffallen. Messen müssen wird sich der Samsung C32HG70 mit einem Full HD Acer-was-weiss-ich TN-Monitor und einem 16:10 Full HD HP EliteDisplay mit tollem IPS-Panel – beide mit 60Hz. 

Mein System besteht aus einer GTX 980 Ti, einem i7-6700, 32 GiByte DDR4-2133 RAM und einer Samsung 850 Pro (512 GiByte). Um mich an HDR in Project Cars 2 erfreuen zu können, muss ich wohl meinen kleinen Bruder überreden, sein System mit i7-8700K und GTX 1070 Ti samt zeitgemässem DisplayPort 1.4 zur Verfügung zu stellen. Und mit „überreden“ meine ich tatsächlich Reden! Draufhauen und wegnehmen gehört der Vergangenheit an, weil einer von uns reifer und der andere grösser geworden ist.

Als zum Testen geeignet erachte ich mich, weil ich Ausdauer und ein Auge für Details habe. Einen vernünftigen Text zu schreiben, sollte kein Problem sein und dank den unermüdlichen Anstrengungen unzähliger Hard- und Software-Ingenieure kann auch ich mittlerweile anständige digitale Fotos machen. Falls tatsächlich jemand von der Redaktion bis hier gelesen hat, möchte ich noch gerne eine kleine Schleimspur hinterlassen: Geeignet bin ich – und das gilt sicher auch für die anderen Bewerber – nicht zuletzt, weil ich in der PCGH regelmässig aufgezeigt kriege, wie ein ordentlicher Test auszusehen hat.

Beste Grüsse,
Tumbler


----------



## a2kay (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest einer der 3 Samsung C32HG70 Monitoren. 

Ich selbst bin leiderschaftlicher Gamer und arbeite beruflich als Grafiker im Heimbereich. Ich nutze seit vielen Jahren Samsung Monitore, da sie für mich bisher am Besten waren. Vergleicht werden kann der Monitor mit einem Samsung C34F791. Besonders interessieren tut mich die Gaming Qualität in Verbindung mit einer Geforce 1080ti.

Hardware steht zur Verfügung:

i9 7960x
Asus Rampage Vi Extreme
2x SSD 960 Pro
Asus 1080ti Strix
64 GB DDR 4 Corsair Platinum Special Edition


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls. Zum einen würde ich gerne den Vergleich von TN (zZ BenQ XL2730Z) zu VA sehen, zum anderen stehen mir mit einer GTX 1080 Ti genügend Grafikpower und mit der RX 480 im PC meiner Freundin die passende Karte für FreeSync zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quantor (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Dann lass ich doch auch mal kurz eine Bewerbung für diesen Lesertest da, da der Monitor sich wunderbar in mein nächstes Modding-Projekt integrieren würde welches ich noch diesen Monat starten will und ich von daher eh mit der Anschaffung eines 32 oder 34 Zöllers liebäugle. Meine 24"er sind mir mittlerweile zu klein geworden.

Testen könnte ich den Monitor an 2 verschiedenen Setups: 

1. I7-7700k mit 16GB RAM und Zotac 1080ti AMP Extreme
2. Ryzen 1700x mit 32 GB Ram und Radeon Vega 56 Grafikkarte

Testen würde ich alle Aspekte des Monitors. Sowohl bei der Bildverarbeitung, der 3D CAD Konstruktion und dem Rendern mit Blender. Als auch beim spielen mit einer 1080ti und vor allem das Freesync-Verhalten im Zusammenspiel mit einer Vega 56-Karte.

Persönlich gespannt wäre ich auch auf das Verhalten im Splitscreen-Betrieb während ich auf dem einen PC game und auf dem zweiten mit Blender was rendern lasse. 

Auch was das Schreiben eines Testberichtes angeht bin ich nicht ganz unbedarft, da ich auch in meinem Berufsleben oft Systeme/Monitore für die Standardisierung in unserem Unternehmen auf Herz und Nieren unter die Lupe nehme. Hinzu kommen der ein oder andere User-Test, welchen ich bereits hier und bei Luxx geschrieben habe.


----------



## PinchP (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebes PC Games Hardware Team, 

seit langem verfolge ich eure Berichte und bin von deren Qualität sehr überzeugt.
Besonders Eure YouTube Reviews, waren bei der ein oder anderen Kaufentscheidung eine große Hilfe für mich.

Ich freue mich, wenn ich die Möglichkeit bekommen würde, den Monitor auf "Herz und Nieren" zu prüfen.

Meine Ausbildung absolvierte ich bei der Firma Expert, bei welcher ich drei Jahre in der braunen Ware tätig war.
Dort war mein Aufgabengebiet, neue Fernseher, Computermonitore und Hifi Systeme an den Mann zu bringen.
Durch meine Ausbildung würde ich also behaupten, dass der Grundstein zum guten Tester gelegt wurde.

Derzeit absolviere ich ein *Studium der audiovisuellen Medien* an der Hochschule der Medien in Stuttgart.
Ich befinde mich im vierten Semester und bin es gewohnt, wissenschaftliche Ausarbeitungen zu verschiedenster Hardware der Medienwelt zu schreiben (Computerhardware wie Grafikkarten für unseren 3D Bereich , Kameras, Colour Grading Monitore, etc. ).

Ich würde den Bildschirm natürlich vor allem im Gaming Bereich testen, jedoch auch Photoshop, Autodesk Maya(3D Programm) und DaVinci Resolve(Schnitt + Colour Grading) sind bei mir wöchentlich im Einsatz.

In meinem Besitz befinden sich zwei Samsung S27F350FHU  sowie ein Samsung U28D590D.

Die oben genannten Bildschirme werden von zwei verschiedenen Systemen "befeuert".

1. Gaming System
- GPU: Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 64 Gaming OC 8G 8GB
- CPU: Intel Core i7 7700K 4x 4.20GHz So.1151
- Mainboard: Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming Intel Z370

2. Arbeits System / "Der Allrounder"
- GPU:  MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G Grafikkarte - 4 GB GDDR5
- CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150
-Mainboard: ASRock B85M DASH/OL R2.0 Intel B85


Da ich über gutes Kamera Equipment verfüge und Fotografie an meiner Hochschule belegte, wird es ein leichtes sein, geeignete Bilder für den Test zu erstellen.
Bei Bedarf würde ich mich gerne dazu bereit erklären, ein Test Video, zusätzlich zum schriftlichen Test, zu drehen.

Kamera Equipment
Sony Alpha 7sii + Zeiss 24-70mm/4.0
DJI Ronin m


Mein Test würde sich in folgende Bereiche unterteilen:

⦁Einleitung 
⦁Unboxing / Verpackung und Lieferumfang
⦁Vorstellung der Spezifikationen
⦁Mein Persönlicher erster Eindruck zu Design und Verarbeitung
⦁Montage und Installation
⦁Kalibrierung
⦁Kontrast und Helligkeit
⦁Farbwiedergabe
⦁Blickwinkel und Vorteile / Nachteile gegenüber Flat Screens
⦁HDR Funktion
⦁144Hz Technik (Test anhand verschiedener Spiele)
⦁Bildqualität bei Filmen
⦁Freesync 
⦁Vergleich VA-Panel mit IPS-Panel
⦁Preis/Leistung
⦁Persönliches Fazit


Besonders gespannt bin ich auf *AMD FreeSync* und die Möglichkeit einen *WQHD* Bildschirm mit *144Hz* zu testen.
Ich hatte bereits die Gelegenheit mehrere Bildschirme mit WQHD oder 144Hz auszuprobieren, jedoch wäre es für mich eine Premiere, beide Funktionen in einem Gerät vereint zu sehen.


Über eine positive Nachricht würde ich mich sehr freuen und drücke allen anderen Teilnehmern genauso fest die Daumen wie mir selbst!


Beste Grüße


PinchP


----------



## TheLo0s (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Guten Abend PCGH Team,

ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest des Samsung C32HG70 bewerben.
Noch ein paar Worte zu meiner Person. Mein Name ist Björn, ich bin 28 Jahre alt, komme aus Erlangen und studiere aktuell an der TH Nürnberg.

Vor mir stehen gerade zwei Monitore mit sehr unterschiedlichen Specs.
1. Iiyama GB2788HS (27" 1080P TN 144Hz) - Daddelmonitor
2. LG 27UD58-B (27" 2160P IPS 60Hz) - Produktivmonitor

Diese beiden würde ich gerne durch einen einzelnen ersetzten, der die Anforderungen an die Auflösung und die Bildwiederholfrequenz erfüllt - Da würde der Samsung C32HG70 ideal passen! 
Mit seiner WQHD Auflösung und der Fähigkeit 144 Bilder pro Sekunde darzustellen wäre er der perfekte Begleiter für mich während dem restlichen Studium, sowohl für die produktiven Phasen, aber gerade auch für die entspannenden abendlichen Runden in verschiedenen Rennspielen und Shootern 

Da ich während meiner beruflichen Tätigkeit und jetzt im Studium, des Öfteren Berichte und Ähnliches schreiben musste, stellt es für mich kein Problem dar die 8000 Zeichen sinnvoll zu füllen.
Ordentliche Fotos sind selbstverständlich, da ich in meiner Freizeit viel fotografiere und mit dem nötigen Equipment ausgestattet bin.

Hardware:
Xeon 1231v3 @ 4GHz
Asus Z97i-Plus
16 GB HyperX 1866 DDR3
MSI RX480 8GB

Jetzt liegt es an euch, entscheidet euch für mich und ich werde euch nicht enttäuschen!

Viele Grüße
Björn


----------



## RaptorTP (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

ooo .. nach meinem Gehäuse Test juckt es auch mich wieder in den Fingern *G*

erst mal vielen Dank für die Aktion.

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls für den Test

Mein System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

i7-6700k
16GB DDR4 3200MHz
GTX 1070
AsRock Z170
3x SSDs + 1x HDD
550 Watt Be Quiet 11


Natürlich ist der Hauptteil des Tests die Bildausgabe beim Gaming, Surfen und Bilder-/Videobearbeitung. Vergessen wird jedoch nicht diesen Monitor auch kritisch unter die Lupe zu nehmen.

Der Monitor tritt gegen einen 21:9 Monitor von LG mit IPS Panel an. Dieser verfügt über eine Auflösung von 2560x1080 Pixeln in einer Bild-diagonale von 29". Auch wenn der Test nicht ganz fair sein wird

Ich freue mich darauf ein VA Panel, und dieses auch noch curved, testen dürfen zu können.

Bisher habe ich auch nur stets 60 Hz Panels mein Eigen nennen dürfen und möchte hier unbedingt beleuchten wie sehr man diesen Unterschied merkt - Bevor man dann wieder in den Alltag schlüpft und es als "gegeben" ansieht.

Dinge die neben der Bildausgabe auch Beachtung geschenkt wird:

Transport und Steifigkeit des Monitors interessieren mich ebenfalls.
Aufstellung Wand bzw. Ecke
Welcher Platz wird benötigt
wie steht es um den Neigungswinkel des Bildschirm
Lesbarkeit bei Betrachtung verschiedener Winkeln
Ausleuchtung der Bildschirmfläche
HDR
Wie groß ist der "sichtbare Rand"
Bild in Bild Funktionen
Welche Games laufen problemlos mit 2560x1440 @ 144 Hz
und und und ...

Der Zeitraum des Tests gibt einem auf jeden Fall genug Zeit - die ich sehr gerne nutzen würde.
Vielen Dank,
Grüße

Anbei ein Bild der aktuellen Testumgebung


----------



## sdfewfe (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Da wäre ich ebenfalls sehr interessiert. Im Moment habe ich bereits einen Samsung-Schirm (U24E590D, 24", IPS, 4K, Freesync), sowie seit Kurzem ein über Taobao erstandenes portables 17" Display (4K, IPS, 100% AdobeRGB, Freesync, HDR). Ich verwende auch beide in Spielen, da wäre natürlich der Vergleich mit einem 144Hz-Panel sehr interessant - bei meinen aktuellen Schirmen ist bei 60Hz Schluss. Ich würde die flüssigere Darstellung des Displays meinen Vergleichsgeräten gegenüberstellen, und insbesondere auf den Trade-Off zwischen höhrerer Refresh Rate und höherer 4K-Auflösung eingehen - was gibt aktuell mehr her, und ist der heilige Gral erst die nächste Generation, die beides auf einmal bringen wird?

Für Gaming sind auch HDR und Freesync 2 interessant, deshalb würde ich mir eventuell ein, zwei passende Titel zulegen, insbesondere Far Cry 5 und Destiny 2 sollen in HDR ja recht hübsch sein. Ein weiterer Punkt ist natürlich die große Diagonale und die Krümmung, die einen weiteren Rundumblick ermöglichen als meine beiden aktuellen Schirme. Hier würde ich mit meinem VR-Headset vergleichen, was den besseren Eindruck bezüglich Überblick und Immersion macht.

Für meine Hobbyfotografie habe ich mir vor einiger Zeit einen Kolorimeter zugelegt, und mich gerade in den letzten Tagen wieder etwas eingehender damit beschäftigt. (Gar nicht so leicht, zwei unterschiedliche Displays so zu kalibrieren, dass sie zumindest im sRGB-Raum halbwegs gleich aussehen.) Sprich, Farbraum und -treue könnte ich mit DisplayCAL eingehend unter die Lupe nehmen, und wäre für mich besonders von Interesse. Auch die HDR-Funktion könnte ich vielleicht etwas genauer ausmessen. Ebenso wichtig wäre aber natürlich in beiden Fällen der subjektive Gesamteindruck - der ausgemessene Farbraum mag interessant sein, um die Marketing-Angaben des Herstellers zu überprüfen, letztendlich ist aber ausschlaggebend, wie das Bild im Endeffekt für die Nutzer aussieht.

Auch der Betrieb als Desktop / Workstation wäre ein Aspekt, den ich etwas beleuchten würde. Aktuell reize ich von meine beiden 4K-Displays in einigen Anwendungen durchaus aus, da würde mich ein einzelnes, größeres Display im Vergleich sehr interessieren. Andererseits verwende ich seit einiger Zeit sonst nur noch High-DPI Bildschirme, die "kleinere" 2560x1440-Auflösung wäre wiederum ein Nachteil. Ob der größere Schirm und die anderen Features das wettmachen? Weiters interessant wäre für mich der Video-Betrieb, insbesondere für HDR-Material. Hier könnte ich auf Material von Youtube, Netflix und Blu-ray zurückgreifen.

Bei all den Fragen würde mich insbesondere auch der Vergleich zu meinen momentanen Displays reizen. Beispielsweise das portable 17" IPS Display mit mäßiger Pseudo-HDR-Funktion (gemessen 400 nits und knapp über 900:1 Kontrast, kommt also bestenfalls gerade mal an den HDR400-Standard heran), dafür aber 4K-Auflösung und sehr großem Farbraum, vs. VA-Panel mit niedrigerer Auflösung und etwas kleinerem Farbraum, aber besserer HDR-Implementierung.

Mein aktuelles Testsystem ist ein ITX-System im DAN A4-SFX, mit x99e-itx, i7 5820K, 32GB RAM, 512GB 950 Pro NVMe SSD, 2x1TB Sandisk Ultra II SATA SSDs, RX 480. Letztere wird wohl in den nächsten Wochen auf eine Vega aktualisiert, im Test könnte ich voraussichtlich beide vergleichen. Auch ein Surface Pro 4 hätte ich zum Vergleich, sowie ein Windows Mixed Reality Headset von HP. Fotos könnte ich mit einer Sony a7r2 sowie mehreren Zeiss-Objektiven und Zubehör (kabelloser Blitz etc.) machen, auch eine brauchbare Nachbearbeitung traue ich mir zu.


----------



## ttuenke (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Ebenso bewerbe ich mich hiermit. 

Derzeit habe ich 3 Monitore. 1 Samsung Samsung C27F591, Dell Ultrasharp U2518D und mein Hauptmonitor einen ASUS MG278Q.
Ich bin schon lange am Überlegen, mir 3 gleiche Monitore zu holen. Ich bin Systemadministrator und ein Hardwarefreak. 

Gruß ttuenke


----------



## Multigestern (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Test bewerben.

Nicht nur bin ich ein ITler und ein Nerd, ich bin auch leidenschaftlicher Gamer. Ich habe hobbymäßig schon einmal als Contentcreator erfahrung im Testen von Hardware sammeln können und würde diesen Moinitor auf Herz und Nieren Testen.

Meine Hardware:
- i7 5820k auf 4,2Ghz mit Custom Wasserkühlung
- 16Gb Ram
- GeForce GTX 1080

Nicht nur würde ich den Monitor mit meinem bisherigen 144Hz Monitor vergleichen, welcher im Falle einer Wahl für mich an meine Freundin gehen würde, sondern auch mit meinem 4k QLED Monitor von Samsung.
Ich erhoffe mir das Pannel testen zu können um heraus zu finden, wie es sich gegen seine beiden Gegner schlägt.

Hier sind einige der Kategorien die ich Testen würde:
- Menüführung
- Bildqualität 
- Blickwinkelstabilität 
- Ausleuchtung
- Wiedergabefrequenz
- Bauqualität
 -Auflösung

Hochwertige Fotos sind zudem kein Problem und meine DLSM Kamera wird mir dabei zur Seite stehen.

Mfg Multigestern


----------



## R3dFoxX (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des C32HG70. 
Das System mit dem ich den Bildschirm testen würde besteht aus einem Asus x99 Gaming Mainboard, mit einem i7 6850k (OC 4.4GHz) Wassergekühlt, einer GTX 1080Ti (OC 2GHz) Wassergekühlt,
beim Arbeitsspeicher setzte ich auf die Gskill TridentZ RGB (8x8GB).
Mit diesen Bauteilen werde ich in der Lage sein den Bildschirm in besonders Anspruchsvollen Spielen zu testen, zum Beispiel The Witcher 3, Rise of the Tomb Raider, Grand Theft Auto 5 und Battlefield 1.
Mit Bildschirm kenn ich mich recht gut aus, auch wenn ich zurzeit mit meinen eigenen nicht zufrieden bin, ich besitze einen "Acer Predator GN246HLBbid 24 Zoll 144Hz" und zwei "Acer Predator G246HLFBID 24 Zoll 60Hz".
Aber genau deshalb interessiert mich dieser Test auch brennend, wie viel besser ist ein WQHD-Monitor im Gegensatz zu einem FullHD? Machen die 400€ Preisunterschied so viel aus und was ist mit der Curve, kann das nicht stören?
Diese und noch viele mehr Fragen würde ich gern mir selber und allen andern Beantworten.


----------



## Scipioxx (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Tagchen!

Als altgedienter PCGH-Fan und Abonent des Magazins(Ja so alte Leute gibt es tatsächlich noch die lieber mit Papier arbeiten) freut mich die Tatsache das man solche Tests auch mal gerne selbst durchführen kann. So kann man aus Sicht eines Users auch mal kundtun was einem an einer Hardware gefällt oder eben nicht.

Da ich selbst immer noch mit der Neuanschaffung eines Monitors gedanklich spiele, käme der Livetest eines solchen gerade recht.

Aktuell wird bei mir folgende wenn auch etwas betagtere Hardware verwendet:

Mainboard: Asus Z87 Plus
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231 V3
RAM: Corsair 4 x 8GB
SSD: Samsung 830 256GB
HDD: Sasmsung Spinpoint F3
HDD-Raid 1-0: 4 x WD Red 3 TB
Gafikkarte: Gainward Nvidia GTX 1070 Phönix GS
Monitore: 2 x 22" LG

Bedauernwerter Weise habe ich die genauen Kennungen nicht zur Hand da ich mich nicht in der Nähe meiner Wohnung befinde bis Ende nächster Woche. Ab einem gewissen Alter merkt man sich aber auch nicht wirklich mehr solche Kleinigkeiten, wenn sie auch wichtig sind.

Was könnte man von meinem Test erwarten?

Fakten! 
Wenn es sein muss nehme ich des Gerät auch mit Werkzeug auseinander. Als IT-Sysadmin kritisiere ich gerne vorhandenes, hebe aber auch gerne positive Dinge hervor.
Textgewand bin ich, sost hätte ich mit dem Quatsch den ich seinerzeit auf der PC-Action-seite zum Gewinn des CM Storm Sniper-Gehäuses verzapft habe nicht gewonnen. Es würde einen Test mit viel Wortwitz und Objektivität geben. 

In diesem Sinne erhoffe ich alles und erwarte nichts.

Beste Grüße!!!!


----------



## God_Damnit (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team.

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Test des C32HG70 bewerben und auch kurz erklären, weshalb ich mich als geeignet erachte.

Aktuell bin ich mit zwei Monitoren unterwegs (Samsung [uralt] Monitor - Modell Syncmaster P2470HD und Samsung S27D390H).

Den Syncmaster P2470HD hatte ich mir damals gekauft, weil FHD cool und neu war und ich alle Anschlüsse hatte, die ich brauchte um einen Fernseher nicht zu benötigen. Jener existiert bis heute. Er hat zwar ab und an altersbedingtes Spulenfiepen, aber man gewöhnt sich daran. Der Samsung S27D390H steht nun als neuer Hauptmonitor daneben, weil ich zwei Monitore haben wollte (Platzgründe) und außerdem ein besseres Bild betrachten wollte, als jenes, was der uralte P2470HD mit TN-Panel liefert. Der S27D390H hat bekanntermaßen ein IPS-Panel und bei jenem habe ich viel Glück gehabt. Dieser Monitor weist keinerlei Pixelfehler, keinerlei übermäßig auffällige IPS-Schwächen im Sinne von Backlight Bleeding oder übermäßig starkes IPS-Glow auf. Außerdem habe ich mich für einen 27" Bildschirm entschieden, da ich 24" mittlerweile als zu klein erachte.

In diesem Zusammenhang komme ich auf das Testobjekt zu sprechen. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die 1920x1080 Pixel Auflösung auf meinem 24" Bildschirm noch gut aussehen, da hier ein gutes Verhältnis zwischen Platzangebot und DPI-Eigenschaften gegeben ist. Vergleiche ich dies jedoch, trotz des besseren Bildes im Hinblick auf Farben und Schwarzwert mit dem 27" IPS Monitor, so fällt doch auf, dass bei einem Sitzabstand von etwa einem Meter die Uhrzeit unten rechts in der Taskleiste doch recht verpixelt ist. Das ist ursächlich der gleichen Auflösung von FHD auf 3" mehr. Diesen Unterschied kann ich sehen und er ist bisweilen auch manchmal störend. Deshalb möchte ich bei dem Test folgende Fragen, die ich mir stelle, mit Antworten versorgen:

1. Wie wirkt sich 144Hz auf meine Augen aus? Wird es sich als ein angenehmeres Bild offenbaren?
2. Wie wirken die erreichten DPI-Werte, wenn WQHD auf 32" trifft? Reicht das noch? Oder sind bei 32" doch lieber 4K von Nöten?
3. Ist bei 144Hz Bildwiederholfrequenz eine FreeSync Funktion überhaupt notwendig?

Des Weiteren beinhaltet für mich so ein Test Antworten auf folgende Fragen:

1. Wie ist die Verarbeitungsqualität?
2. Wie gut/schlecht lässt sich das Gerät in Betrieb nehmen?
3. Was ist der Lieferumfang?
4. Wie ist die Beschaffenheit der Verpackung?
5. Wie ist die allgemeine Performance des Gerätes?
5a Farbdarstellung?
5b Beleuchtung?
5c OSD?
5d sonstige Features?
6. Welche Ergonomie-Funktionen sind gegeben?
7. Sind 32" noch eine angenehme Größe?

Sicher gibt es noch viel mehr Fragen, die innerhalb eines solchen Tests geklärt werden können und geklärt werden müssen. Aber soweit habe ich erstmal die wichtigsten Fragen zusammengefasst.

Ich würde mich freuen, Teil des Testteams werden zu dürfen.


----------



## lennart.b (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Guten Tag,

Ich interessiere mich sehr für einen Produkttest des *Samsung C32HG70*

1. Arbeitsumfeld / Interesse:
Seit knapp einem halben Jahr suche ich nach einem für mich geeigneten Monitor. Der *Samsung C32HG70 *hat dabei aufgrund mehrerer Eigenschaften mein Interesse geweckt:
Ich suche zum einem einen Monitor, im 16:9 Format der allerdings nicht den vorhandenen Platz auf dem Schreibtisch sprengt. 27“ wäre daher das Optimum. Der *C32HG70 *ist daher ein Wunschkandidat.
 

Des Weiteren muss ein neuer Monitor möglichst 3 digitale Ausgänge aufweisen, was der C32HG70 durch 2x HDMI und 1x DP hervorragend löst. Neben meinem PC möchte ich nämlich auch meinen Sat-Receiver und Notebook anschließen. 

Überdies bin ich an einem Monitor mit IPS-Panel, QLED oder vergleichbarer Bildqualität interessiert, da ich mich in meiner Freizeit häufig mit der Gestaltung von Homepages und Bildbearbeitung (u.a. HDR-Rendering) beschäftige und daher auch feine Farbnuancen erkennen möchte. 

Weiterhin würde ich einen Monitor ohne 4k bevorzugen, bei einer Größe über 24 Zoll aber auch etwas mehr als Full-HD erwarten. Die gewählte Zwischenauflösung von 2560x1440 Bildpunkten von Samsung ist daher vermutlich ein optimaler Wert.

Ein weiterer interessanter Punkt in diesem Zusammenhang ist wie sich HDR beim *C32HG70* schlägt.

Für mich weiterhin ein wichtiger Pluspunkt ist die Pivot Funktion, die ich derzeit regelmäßig verwende und gerne weiterhin nutzen würde.

In meinem Testbericht würde ich neben einer Bewertung der oben genannten technischen/baulichen Aspekte und des Designs auch einen Spieletauglichkeitstest durchführen. 
Da ich derzeit im Retro-Games Fieber bin, würde ich mein Augenmerk auch auf Interpolation älterer Spiele legen, da viele alte Spiele nur bedingte Auflösungswahl haben.


Die Tests selbst würden auf/ mit folgenden Systemen durchgeführt werden: 
1. PC auf folgender Basis: CoreI7, Radeon rx580, 32GB Ram, Windows 10
2. Anschluss eines Acer Notebooks und eines Sat-Receivers

Zusammenfassend würde mein Test folgende Bereiche umfassen, welche natürlich noch ergänzt und angepasst werden würden.

1. Einleitung mit anschließendem Unboxing inklusive Beschreibung der äußeren Ausstattungsmerkmale und Zubehör
2. Test des OSDs (Bedienbarkeit/ Übersicht/ logischer Aufbau)
3. Allgemeine Bildqualität bei verschiedenen Blick- Neigungswinkeln
4. reine subjektive Bewertung der Farbechtheit mit Farbskalatestbild und Farbkarte und HDR Rendering mit Corel PaintShop Pro X6 Ultimate
5. Farbechtheit in verschiendenen Monitormodi
6. Spieletauglichkeit: (144hz Problematik / Schlierenbildung / Interpolation / Downscaling)
7. Videoqualität: (verschiedene Filme / Grau-schwarz Kontrastverhalten)
8. Fazit

2. Erfüllung der Bedingungen, Erfahrung, Geeignetheit:
Für mich als Produkttester würde sprechen, dass ich die von Ihnen geforderten Leistungen bzgl. eines Tests sehr gewissenhaft umsetzen würde. Darüber hinaus habe ich mich bereits ein wenig mit dem C32HG70 beschäftigt und kenne zumindest seine theoretischen Stärken und Schwächen. Der Monitor würde schlicht perfekt in mein Anforderungsprofil passen. 

Der C32HG70 scheint für mich ein sehr stimmiges Gesamtpaket zu sein, und ich hoffe dass ich die Chance bekomme, ihn auf diese Allroundtalente testen zu können. 


Ich denke des Weiteren, dass meine sprachlichen Fähigkeiten für einen seriösen Testbericht ausreichen sollten.


3. Bestätigung der Teilnahmebedingungen.
Ich bestätige hiermit, dass ich die Teilnahmebedingungen für den Lesertest gelesen, verstanden und zugestimmt habe.
Ich würde mich sehr über eine positive Rückmeldung freuen und hoffe euer Interesse für mein Testprojekt geweckt zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
LB


----------



## djkroko (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich auch mal.

Könnte durchaus mal nen anständigen Monitor zum zocken gebrauchen


----------



## eXilitY (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt fÃ¼r die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo PC Games Hardware Community,

Name: Patrick
Alter: 33
Wohnsitz: Wolfsburg
Beruf: Gelernter Kaufmann im Einzelhandel (Ausbildung in einem Computerfachgeschäft absolviert)

Privat beschäftige ich mich sehr viel mit PCs, was nicht wirklich verwunderlich ist durch meinen Beruf. Meine Aufgaben sind dort ganz unterschiedlich von Beratung der Kunden bei Hardwarekauf, bis hin zum maßgeschneiderten Systemaufbau. Auch gehört der Bereich der Werkstatt dazu.

Auch freue ich mich immer wenn Freunde mit Ihren PC-Problemen zuerst mich Fragen, anstatt ihren PC direkt zu einer PC-Werkstatt bringen. Ob Hardware oder Software spielt für mich dabei keine Rolle. Auch stelle ich Freunden gerne neue Systeme zusammen, und sollten Sie sich entscheiden das System so zu übernehmen, baue ich dieses System dann auch komplett zusammen.

Aktuell strebe ich eine Umschulung zum Fachinformatiker - Fachrichtung Systemintegration für 2018 an. Da ich gerne mein schon ewiges Hobby auch beruflich vertiefen und auf ein neues Level bringen möchte.

Warum möchte ich unbedingt am Samsung Lesertest teilnehmen?
- Einen aktuellen 1440p/144Hz Monitor auf Herz und Nieren testen
- Einen Vergleich zu meinem AOC 32" 60Hz (2560x1440p) Bildschirm ziehen.
- Einen Vergleich zu meinem AOC 35" 100Hz (3440x1440p) Bildschirm ziehen.
- Unboxing Video + Aufbau
- Da ich denke dass ich das nötige Know-how für solch einen Test mitbringe
- Nähere Information weiter unten bei den Testprioritäten

Mein Testsystem I [Gaming]

CPU: Intel Core i7-8700K
FAN: Custom Loop (CPU)
MOB: MSI Z370 Gaming M5
RAM: Apacer Blade 32GB DDR4-3600 CL16
GPU: KFA2 GTX 1080 Ti EXOC @2102MHz
FAN: Custom Loop (GPU)
SSD: Samsung 960 EVO 250GB @System
SSD: Crucial MX500 1TB @Gamez
HDD: WD Black 6TB @Filez
PSU: bequiet! Dark Power Pro 11 750W
Audio: Creative Sound Blaster ZxR

Mein Testsystem II Benchsystem

CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K
FAN: Alphacool Eisbaer LT 240
MOB: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon
RAM: Apacer Commando 16GB DDR4-2800MHz
GPU: KFA2 GTX 1070Ti EX
SSD: Plextor M8SeGN 512GB @System
PSU: bequiet! Power Zone 650W

Meine Testprioritäten in der Übersicht:

- Unboxing (mit Video)
- Bedienungsanleitung (Hilfreich oder nicht für ungeübte)
- Präsentation des Samsung Monitors
- Features Vorstellung
- Verarbeitungskontrolle
- Lautstärkencheck (eventuelles brummen)
- Aufbau des Bildschirms
- Ersteinrichtung (OSD)
- Diverse Spieletests
- Bildbearbeitung
- Videobearbeitung
- Office Anwendungen
- Fazit

Link zu meinem Hauptrechenknecht -> Device: PROJECT-Radical - Your IT World

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!


----------



## keinnick (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo, hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test. Ich möchte gerne mal einen Curved HDR-Monitor in freier Wildbahn auf Herz und Nieren testen. Erfahrung im Schreiben von Produkttests ist ebenso wie Foto-Equipment vorhanden.


----------



## Ion (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte PCGH Redaktion,

gerne möchte ich mich für den Lesertest des Samsung C32HG70 bewerben.
Als leidenschaftlicher PC Gamer und Enthusiast probiere ich immer gerne neue Dinge aus und der Monitor bietet sich vorzüglich dafür an.

Mich interessieren insbesondere Monitore mit VA Panels, da deren Kontrast unerreicht ist. Persönlich nutze ich aktuell einen Eizo Foris FG2421, welcher ebenfalls über ein VA Panel verfügt und als Vergleichsmonitor dienen wird.
Da der C32HG70 explizit als Gaming Monitor vertrieben wird, wird der Test auch zum größten Teil darauf abzielen. Darunter fallen schnelle Spiele wie Overwatch und Rennsimulationen wie Forza Horizon 3, um den Curved Eigenschaften zu testen. Der Vergleich mit dem Eizo ist sicher spannend, da dieser zwar „nur“ über 120Hz verfügt, allerdings einen Turbo für 240Hz Unterstützung bietet. Diese Ultra Low Motion Blur Technik bietet auch der Samsung Monitor, einem fairen Vergleich steht daher nichts im Wege. Auch gespannt bin ich auf das OSD und die versprochene „Arena Lighting“ LED Technik.

Des Weiteren werfe ich ein Auge auf die Ergonomie, die Verarbeitung und natürlich die Alltagstauglichkeit. Die HDR Möglichkeiten möchte ich auch unterbringen, ich verfüge allerdings nur über ein einziges HDR Spiel (Hitman). Da könnte ich mir in der Zukunft aber durchaus einen Nachtrag zum Test vorstellen.

Folgendes Testsystem kommt dabei zum Einsatz:
- AMD Ryzen 1700
- Gigabyte GA-AB350M
- 16 GiB DDR4-3000-Speicher
- GTX 1070, übertaktet auf 2050MHz
- Windows 10 x64
Vergleichsmonitor: Eizo Foris FG2421

Für hervorragende Bilder sorgt mein Galaxy S7. Das Schreiben des Tests wäre ein Freude für mich. 

Ion


----------



## BestNoob (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Produkttester für den Gaming-Monitor Samsung C32HG70.

Ich arbeite im IT Bereich, habe Erfahrung mit Monitoren und auch bereits mit Produkttests.
Meine Tests zeichnen sich durch Details aus die Andere gerne übersehen, diese ermöglichen dem Hersteller durch konstruktives Feedback die Produkte bei Nachfolgemodellen zu verbessern, gibt aber auch den Lesern/Usern die Möglichkeit sich ein Bild von dem Produkt zu machen und eine gute Kaufentscheidung zu treffen. Ich teste nicht nur die gängigen Funktionen eines Produktes sondern auch z.B den Kundenservice des Herstellers usw.

Ich besitze eine NVIDIA GTX 1060 und der Monitor wird in verschiedenen Szenarien, Egoshooter (CSGO, Battlefield, PUBG), RTS (Company of Heroes 2) und weiteren getestet. 
Natürlich auch bei der Filmwiedergabe mit Blu-Ray und HDR (High Dynamic Range) und Spielkonsolen wie der PS4. 

Da ich mit Photoshop arbeite habe ich auch die Möglichkeit den Monitor in diesem Bereich zu testen, natürlich kenne ich mich etwas mit Fotografie und Grafikdesign aus und bin in der Lage ordentliche Produktfotos zu machen.

Ich sehe gerade, dass der Hersteller Titanfall 2, Mirrors Edge und NFS als Referenz für die Besonderheiten dieses Monitors verwendet und würde ebenfalls diese Spiele für den Test verwenden.


Vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit, an dem Produkttest teil zu nehmen.


----------



## M0rgoth (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

vielen Dank, dass ihr mal wieder so eine Aktion ermöglicht!
Auch ich will mich bewerben für den Lesertest zum  C32HG70.

Die Kompetenz zum anschließen und Betreiben des Monitors ist durchaus vorhanden und eine DSLR ist auch griffbereit 

Ich habe hier 2 Bildschirme vor mir stehen, die ich zum Vergleichen mit dem Testgerät verwenden würde.
Zum einem ist das der AOC Agon AG322QCX, also ein 31,5" WQHD Monitor mit 144 Hz und VA-Panel. Dieser Vergleich ist zumindest für mich sehr interessant, da die Eckpunkte dieses Monitors mit dem Testgerät übereinstimmen und eine gute Vergleichbarkeit ermöglichen.
Die zweite vorhandene Referenz ist ein kalibrierter ASUS PB279Q 27" WQHD Monitor mit IPS Panel.
Angetrieben werden die Monitore über eine GTX1080, welche bei den meisten Szenarien genug Rechenleistung für WQHD  und 144 fps liefert.

Getestet wird anhand von Spielen, Testufo, aber auch im Windows- und Officebetrieb. Auch die HDR-Tauglichkeit wird natürlich mit berücksichtigt werden. Zusätzlich dazu wird aber auch die Verarbeitung und Bedienbarkeit des OSD untersucht.

Beste Grüße an Alle, die das hier lesen!


----------



## SirChris (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo PC Games Hardware Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest des Samsung C32HG70 Monitor bewerben. Seit nun mehr als 20 Jahren bastle ich mir meine eigenen Computer zusammen und habe entsprechend auch viel Erfahrung gesammelt. Nun suche ich bereits seit einer ganzen Weile nach einem neuen Monitor, wodurch ich die aktuellen Marktentwicklungen gut im Blick habe. Auch das Schreiben liegt mir sehr, da ich zum einem in meinem fast beendeten Geschichtsstudium sehr viel schreibe und zum anderen auch privat gerne in literarischen Gefilden wandle. Dazu ist es mir auch möglich mit professionellem Kameraequipment zu arbeiten, sodass gute Fotos selbstverständlich sind.

Daher würde ich den Monitor auch gerne in drei Bereichen testen: Gaming, Office und Bildbearbeitung.
Der Gamingbereich würde Tests mit Titeln aus verschiedenen Genres umfassen wie Just Cause 3, Age of Empires II: HD und FTL: Faster Than Light. Dies soll zeigen, für welche Zielgruppe sich dieser Monitor am besten eignet, aber auch ob andere Titel von der Bauart dieses Monitors profitieren.
Der Officebereich würde das klassische, parallele Arbeiten mit Word, Excel, mehreren geöffneten PDFs und natürlich dem obligatorischen, gleichzeitig geöffneten Browser mit Musik und Katzenvideos zum prokrastinieren beinhalten.  Dabei wäre es auch toll die Pivotfunktion im Multimonitorbetrieb zu testen, da dies tatsächlich für Historiker zum Arbeiten relevant ist.
Für die Bildbearbeitung soll der Monitor mit Adobe Photoshop und Lightroom bei einigen Standartaktionen auf seine Farbtreue getestet und mit einem kalibrierten Monitor verglichen werden.

Das wäre das Grundgerüst meines Tests. Ich hoffe, euch gefallen die Ideen, sodass ich die Chance bekomme, diese Wirklichkeit werden zu lassen.

Beste Grüße
Chris


----------



## Zer011 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hi PCGH Team,

ich bin mal so frei und bewerbe mich für den Test des Samsung C32HG70. 

Folgende Punkte wie Design, Connectivity, Ergonomie und Bildqualität möchte ich im Test behandeln. 

Weitere Punkte können, in Abhängigkeit zu euren möglichen Vorgaben für diesen Test, hinzukommen.

Als Vergleich stehen mir ein Dell Alienware AW3418DW (34 Zoll mit einer Auflösung von 3440x1440 ) zur Verfügung. 

Ein AMD Ryzen mit Vega und 32 GB Ram stehen als Testsystem bereit. Somit kann auch das Freensync 2 Feature genutzt werden.

Für gute digitale Aufnahmen steht mir ein Samsung Galaxy S9 zur Verfügung, mit dem ich unter anderem die Schnellladefunktion des USB 3.0 HUB testen kann.

Ich hoffe, dass ich euch Überzeugen konnte.

MfG


----------



## Haligia (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest und würde gerne eines der drei Samsung C32HG70 gründlich testen. 

*Zu meiner Person:*
Mein Name ist Halis, bin vor exakt einer Woche 25 Jahre alt geworden und komme aus dem kleinen Städtchen Wendlingen welches in der Nähe von Stuttgart liegt.

Aktuell mache ich eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration. Durch mein großes Interesse an Hardware und Software habe ich viel Wissen in diesen Bereichen seit meiner Jugend gesammelt, was mich letztendlich zu diesem Beruf gebracht hat.

Zu meinen Hobbies  zählen Zocken, Hardware-/ & Softwarenews durchlesen (möchte immer auf dem Laufenden bleiben), Reviews schreiben und Kreatives Arbeiten mit Adobe Premiere Pro, AfterEffects & Photoshop.


*Meine Referenzen:*
Wie vorhin schon erwähnt, habe ich schon diverse Reviews geschrieben und in verschiedenen Foren veröffentlicht gehabt. Erfahrung im Testen und Schreiben von Reviews ist somit vorhanden.  Ein paar meiner Reviews würde ich natürlich als Referenz verlinken:
Seagate Barracuda Pro 6TB
Arctic Liquid Freezer 240
Asus RoG Spatha
Asus RX 580 Strix OC 8GB
Netgear Orbi RBK30 
be quiet Dark Base Pro 900
Corsair 400Q
MSI Z170A MPower Gaming Titanium
Gigabyte Z270X Ultra Gaming
Corsair K70 LUX RGB
Corsair M65 PRO RGB
Corsair Void RGB 7.1 Wireless
…


*Mein Testsystem und wieso ich testen will: *
- i7 6700K
- 8GB Apacer Panther Silver DDR4 2400Mhz Kit
- MSI Z170A MPower Gaming Titanium
- Asus RX 580 Strix OC 8GB
- SanDisk Ultra II 240GB
- Seagate Barracuda Pro 6TB
- Seasonic G-Series 550W 80+Gold
- Fractal Design Define C

Die Asus RX 580 bringt mit angepassten Einstellungen genug Rechenleistung für die Auflösung. Mit der RX 580 wäre natürlich auch ein FreeSync 2 Test möglich.
Aktuell bin ich „nur“ privat im Besitz eines Asus 23,6“ VS247HR und geschäftlich arbeite ich aktuell mit zwei 23“ Eizo Flexscan Modellen.
Ich würde gerne selber einmal einen Samsung Curved Monitor mit einem VA Panel testen. Das wäre für mich ein ideal Monitor der Kreativität und Gaming gleichzeitig 


*In meinem Review würde ich auf folgende Punkte eingehen:
*


Einleitung mit Danksagung an PCGH und an Samsung
Technische Haupteigenschaften
Welche Anschlüsse sind vorhanden und wie sehen die anderen Mainspecs aus?

Verpackung /  Zubehör / Aufbau
Wie ist der Monitor verpackt und verschickt worden?
Wie und was wird alles mitgeliefert?
Wie schwer war der Zusammenbau und der Anschluss? Gab es Probleme dabei?

Design
Wie ist das Design bzw. die Optik?
...

Verarbeitung
Welche Materialien wurden verwendet?
Wie ist die Verarbeitung?
Sind optische oder materielle Mängel vorhanden?
...



Bedienung und Monitormenü
Wie ist die Bedienung möglich und wie schwer ist die Bedienung des Monitors?
Welche Einstellungsmöglichkeiten im Menü gibt es?
Wie übersichtlich ist das Menü?
....



Praxistest
Out of the box Einstellungen Kontrastverhältnisse, Helligkeit, Farbeinstellungen...
Blickwinkel? Wie stark ist die Wölbung? Reflexionen vorhanden?
Ausleuchtung des Panels? Kontrast, Helligkeit, ...
Eventuelle Nachjustierung der Einstellungen
Videobearbeitung: Farbtreue in Adobe Photoshop und Premiere Pro?
Bildbearbeitung: Wie gut ist das VA Panel bezüglich Farbdarstellung? Wie gut schlagen sich das 125% sRGB und 92% Adobe RGB Farbraum ist der Praxis in Photoshop?
Gaming: Tests mit diversen Titeln wie Crysis 3, LoL, Fortnite, CS:GO...
Vorteile von 144Hz in Spielen.
FreeSync 2  Test in Spielen. Wie ist die Reaktionszeit? Ist Tearing komplett weg?
Streaming: Wie gut ist das Filmerlebnis mit einem Curved VA Panel? Schwarzwerte & co.
Ist HDR wirklich ein "Gamechanger" oder nur "Marketing"? Welche Vorteile sehe ich in Spielen und Filmen?
Software: Samsung Easy-Setting-Box ... Wofür wird das Tool benötigt? Welche Funktionen bietet es? Wie leicht ist die Bedienung?
Arena Lighting: Wie gut und stark ist die Beleuchtung in dunklen Räumen? Lässt es sich ausschalten?
Ergonomie: Welche Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gibt es bezüglich Höhenverstellbarkeit, Neigbarkeit, Schwenkbarkeit, Pivot, ? VESA Montage?
Beleuchtung: Wie gut ist die Beleuchtung des
...



Positives und Negatives
Welche Vor- und Nachteile hat der Monitor?
Was sind Gründe für und gegen den Kauf?

Fazit
Eigene Meinung
Eventuelle Kaufempfehlung?
Was hätte man besser machen können?

 
Zum Schluss will ich mich noch natürlich an das PCGH  Team und an Samsung für diesen Lesertest bedanken. Ich würde mich echt freuen wenn ich einer der drei Tester sein dürfte.
 Ich würde natürlich mein Bestes geben um ein gutes Review zu schreiben. Dem Review werden zahlreiche gute Fotos hinzugefügt.
Zeit, passendes Testsystem, Platz, Kameras, Motivation und Erfahrung im Schreiben sind vorhanden. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Haligia


----------



## Mattoo (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Viele  Dank erstmal für die Chance darauf, den Samsung C32HG70 testen zu können.

Getetst würde mit einem Ryzen 5 1600x, 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher und einer  GTX 1070 von KFA2.
Die 2560 x 1440 mit HDR könnten also weitestgehend voll genutzt werden.

Gerade das HDR-Feature klingt sehr interessant und wartet auf einen Vergleich mit einem "echten" UHD-HDR Tv (von Sony). Auch einen Vergleich zu einem UHD Gerät ohne HDR wäre möglich. 

Weiter klingen die "Spieldisplay-Modi" für die unterschiedlichen Genres verlockend - ob die was bringen?!

Das Hauptaugenmerk liegt demnach auf der Leistung im Bereich der Spieldarstellung. Aber auch Filme und längere Texte werden des öfteren konsumiert.

Standardpunkte wie Verarbeitungsqualität, Ergonomie und Bedienerfreundlichkeit werden naturlich auch unter die Lupe genommen und verglichen. 

Testreviews habe ich auch schon ein paar verfasst, sodass dies kein Neuland für mich ist.


----------



## Laura3D (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Einen guten Abend liebes PCGH Team,


über Youtube bin ich auf Eure Seite aufmerksam geworden und verfolge seitdem jegliche
Eurer Artikel und Videos.

Ich finde Euer Gewinnspiel super und schätze es sehr, dass Ihr Euren Fans
die Möglichkeit gebt, durch die Reviews "Teil Eures Teams" zu werden.


Vor Kurzem habe ich meinen Bachlor of Engineering im Bereich der Medien erfolgreich abgeschlossen
und bin nun Medieningenieurin.
Der Fokus meines Studiums lag in der 3D Content Creation, speziell in der Spieleentwicklung.


Meine Freizeit verbringe ich gerne mit dem spielen der unterschiedlichsten Games.

Am meisten faszinieren mich Adventure-Games wie zum Beispiel
Tomb Raider, Assassin´s Creed oder zu Beginn meiner "Zockerkarriere" Monkey Island.
Doch auch an Shootern versuche ich mich hin und wieder gerne, 
weswegen ich mich sehr für die 144hz Funktion des Monitors interessiere.



Seit meinem Studium nutze ich meinen Computer nicht nur zu meinem Vergnügen, 
sondern arbeite auch täglich mit ihm.
Zu meinen meist genutzen Programmen zählen: Pixologic ZBrush, Autodesk Maya, Chaosgroup VRay, Adobe Suite sowie DaVinci Resolve.



Seit meinem fünften Semester, bin ich in einem kleinen Medienunternehmen tätig,
welches 3D Visualisierungen und Virtual Reality Anwendungen entwickelt.
Des öfteren war ich für die Anschaffung neuer Hardware zuständig.

Mit der Umstellung auf Virtual Reality und den dadurch wachsenden Hardwareanforderungen,
wurde ich damit beauftragt,  mich über verschiedene Hardware Lösungen zu informieren und diese meinen Vorgesetzten im Detail zu präsentieren.

Dadurch ist es mir nicht fremd, aussagekräftige Analysen von Hardware zu erstellen.

Es wäre für mich das erste Mal, dass ich einen 144Hz Curved Monitor ausprobieren könnte, 
worüber ich mich sehr freuen würde. 
Auch die 32 Zoll, würden meine 24 Zoll gut ablösen.

Mein Arbeits/Gaming System sieht wie folgt aus:

- CPU Intel Core i7 8700K 6x 3.70GHz
- GPU Radeon RX Vega 64 8GB
- RAM 64GB
- Monitor 2x Asus VS247HR

In meinem Test würde ich auf die verschiedenen Facetten des Monitors eingehen 
und von der Installation bis zur Bildschirm Konfiguration(zum Beispiel Farbkalibrierung mittels Kalorimeter) alles für euch durchleuchten.

Die Fotos für das Review, würde ich mit meiner Canon 70D fotografieren und dokumentieren.


Ich würde mich sehr über eine Chance von Euch freuen und bin auf Eure Antwort gespannt.



Beste Grüße


Laura


----------



## drebbin (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team, 

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Monitors: Samsung C32HG70.
Als Vergleichsmodell wird mein eigener FreeSync-Monitor dienen, ein iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1. 

Im persönlichen Schwerpunkt würde ich den C32HG70 gern gegen meinen eigenen Monitor in folgenden Bezugspunkten vergleichen:

- Mehrwert des Curved Design und der erhöhten Bildschirmgröße für die Immersion sowohl in Spielen als auch beim Film schauen
- optischer Unterschied durch HDR600, Quantum Dot und FreeSync 2
- Vorteil von 144Hz zu 70HZ, sowohl mit fester Bildfrequenz als auch mit aktivem FreeSync 
- Relevanz von LFC
- Unterschied der Bildstabilität von VA-Panel zu TN-Panel
- Funktion des Arena Lighting , eventuell sogar als ausreichende Beleuchtung für nächtliche Spieleabende brauchbar?
- Bedienbarkeit des OSD

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Als Testsystem besitzt folgendes zum Einsatz:

Prozessor: i7-5775c (4,0GHz/3,6GHz)
GPU: ASUS ROG Strix Vega 64

Für die Fotos kommt eine Canon EOS 1300D zum Einsatz.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Folgende Spiele werden für den Test mit einbezogen:

World of Warcraft: Legion
Kingdome Come: Deliverance
Wreckfest
Doom
The Talos Principle
Ein FreeSync 2 - kompatibles Spiel wird besorgt sobald ich ausgewählt werde

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Den Test werde ich vorraussichtlich wiefolgt aufbauen:

1. Einleitung
2. Informationen zum Testmonitor und zum Referenzmodell
3. Unboxing mit Bildern
4. Aufbau und Test der Ergonomiefunktionen
5. Funktionen und Bedienbarkeit des OSD
6. Einsatz des Arena Lighting (eventuelle Konfigurierungsoptionen)
7. Vergleich des VA-Panels zum TN-Panel
8. Immersion durch das Curved Design 
9. Überprüfung der Bildqualität in Spielen und Filmen
10. Überprüfung des Vorteils von 144Hz (mit/ohne FreeSync)
11. Überprüfung des Vorteils von LFC
12. Abschlussworte mit Pro und Kontra
13. Preis- Leistungseinschätzung und Fazit


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Auswahl für den Lesertest freuen.

Mit freundliche Grüßen
 Drebbin


----------



## Gast20190527 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich für Ihren Test

Ich bin derzeit selbst dabei einen neuen Monitor zu finden und habe  mich auf 32 Zoll WQHD fixiert. Ich könnte diesen Monitor mit einem 144Hz 32 Zoll Freesync Monitor und einem 27 Zoll G.-Sync Monitor ebenfalls 144Hz vergleichen und Bildvergleiche anstellen. Testen würde ich mit meinem Gaming PC und einer GTX 1080 wenn ich ausgewählt werde.


----------



## XeT (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Auch ich würde diesen Monitor testen.

Ich würde ihn mit einem Threadripper 1950X+ Aorus 1080ti mit Bildern versorgen.

Vergleichen möchte ich ihn mit meinem LG 27MU67-B.
4K mit 60Fps leider derzeit ohne Freesync gegen eben wqhd mit 144hz und HDR.
Wie sind die Unterschied in Auflösung, Hz und HDR in der Bildqualität und dem Spielgefühl. Ebenso wie sehr die Grafik begrenzt werden muss um das System voll auszufahren im Bereich FPS. Das gleichen für die maximale Grafik bei spielbaren FPS. 
Desweiteren interessiert ob HDR am PC eine echten Mehrwert darstellt.


----------



## kneggerito (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester.

Da ich mich beruflich sowohl mit der Contenterstellung und der technischen Redaktion für einen Technik-Blog, als auch mit der Suchmaschinenoptimierung von Websites und deren Inhalten befasse, biete ich mich als Tester gerne an. Dank meiner Vergangenheit in der freien Presse bin ich zuversichtlich,  die formalen und inhaltlichen Vorgaben   in der von Ihrer Redaktion geforderten Qualität liefern zu können. Der Fokus meiner Inhalte war und ist der Mehrwert und Nutzen für Anwender, 
 was die Ausrichtung auf den Benutzer in der inhaltlichen Gestaltung nach sich zieht. Gerne liefere ich auf Nachfrage diverse Leseproben aus Online-Veröffentlichungen, Pressemitteilungen, Guides, Tutorials oder Produkttests, um Sie von der Qualität der von mir recherchierten, verfassten und lektorierten Webinhalte zu überzeugen.

Hardware:

Intel i7 4790k
16GB DDR3-1600
Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Gamerock


----------



## shJACKit (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich möchte den Monitor testen.

Bewerten möchte ich hauptsächlich für welche Anwendungsgebiete sich das VA-Panel eignet. Da insbesondere das Smearing bei VA-Panels zur Belastung werden kann, soll abgesteckt werden, welche Fortschritte diesen Panel dort erzielt. Natürlich werden die Spezialitäten dieses Monitors, QLED und HDR, eine besondere Beachtung finden.

Als Basis und Vergleichsobjekte dienen mir der neue x34p (IPS), und ein älterer BENQ RTS Monitor (TN). Dazu natürlich sämtliche Bildschirme, die ich im Verlauf des Kaufprozesses des x34p gesichtet habe, wodurch ich aktuell gut einschätzen kann, wo die Technologien stehen, um diese in Bezug zu setzen.

Da ich als Initiator und Leiter einiger Pro-Gaming Ligen (Starcraft:Broodwar) einen besonderen Zugang zu diesem Klientel gefunden habe, möchte ich speziell  dieses Anwendungsgebiet mit meinen Ausführungen bedienen. Ich behalte dabei stehts den Blick für sowohl die Details als auch für das Große und Ganze (Micro & Macro), und erlaube mir ein faires und angemessenes Urteil - auch hinsichtlich der Preis-Leistung.

Der Schreibstil, den ich pflege, ist lebhaft, auf den Punkt, und voller Bilder und Analogien. Dem Leser wird dabei die Authentizität und Nachvollziehbarkeit der Ausführungen auffallen. Ich werde auf besondere Schmeicheleien und andere Verzerrungen des Bildes verzichten.


Meine Auswahl an Titeln, mit denen ich testen werde:

CS:GO - 144 Hz, high FPS Bewertung,
Abdeckung schnellerer Shooter.

Arma 3 + Mods - 40-80 Hz, low FPS Bewertung,
Abdeckung langsamerer Shooter, Survival, Genremixes, etc.

Starcraft 2 - Bewertung der Bildschirmgröße in Relation zur Auflösung und Reaktionsverhalten,
Abdeckung RTS + Mobas.

Zusätzlich womöglich ein beliebiges Moba.

+ X


Dazu meine persönliche Selektion an weniger bis nicht wettbewerbsorientierten Titeln:

Warframe,
Casual-/Coop-Gaming - schnell.

Shadow Warrior 2,
Casual-/Coop-Gaming - schnell.

Far Cry 5,
Casual-/Coop-Gaming - mittel.

Path of Exile - hohe FPS-Sprünge,
Indytitel mit fragwürdiger Engine.

Cities Skylines - low FPS Bewertung,
Bewertung unter 30 FPS.

+ X


Weitere Kriterien:
Ergonomie; Farben; Schwarzwerte, sämtliche potentielle Bildfehler; Videoenjoyment (sehr tolles Wort!!), Programmieren (Notepad++, Excel), Surfen (Browser) und das Schreiben von Texten (Word, z. B. Schreiben einer Abschlussarbeit) sollen in den Vergleich zum Format 21:9 gesetzt werden.


Alle Angaben ohne Gewehr, dafür mit Pistole. 

mfg


----------



## Tigererpel (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

Ich möchte mich hiermit gerne für einen der drei Testbildschirme bewerben. Damit ihr eine Vorstellung davon habt, mit was für Hardware ich den Monitor testen würde, liste ich euch mein Setup kurz auf:
Rechner:
- Fractal Design Define R5
- MSI Gaming R9 390
- Intel I5 6600K
- 2 x 8GB Kingston HyperX Savage DDR4-2133
- ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming
- Alpenföhn Brocken 3
- BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P11
- Samsung SSD Evo 850

Peripherie:
- BenQ XL2730Z
- Logitech G900 CHAOS SPECTRUM
- Corsair Gaming Strafe RGB
- Logitech G633 ARTEMIS SPECTRUM

Wie ihr sehen könnt, arbeite und spiele ich mit meinem Setup bereits im 16:9-Format mit der Auflösung von 2.560 × 1.440 Bildpunkten. Mit dem Testbildschirm möchte ich vor allem einen Vergleich zu meinem Monitor von BenQ abgeben, dessen Nachfolger der BenQ Zowie XL2730 ist. Der Samsung Bildschirm ist als 27 Zoll Version ein direkter Konkurrent des BenQ Zowie. Aus Perspektive eines Lesers, welcher vor dem Kaufentscheid steht, wäre mein Test sehr interessant und informativ.

Ich würde meinen Bericht wie folgt aufbauen:
-Unboxing
-----Wertigkeit der Verpackung
-----Umfang des Zubehörs
----Eventuelle Beschädigungen
-Aufstellen
-----Grösse / Platzbedarf des Monitors
-----Kabelmanagemet
-----Verstellmöglichkeiten
-----Kontrolle auf Pixelfehler
-Test
-----Bildschirmeigenschaften
----------Spiegelungen bei Lichteinstrahlung
----------Bildqualität aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln
----------Vergleich des VA QLED Panels zum TN White-LED Panel
-----Gaming
----------Gaming Tests mit verschiedenen Spielen und Spielgenres
----------Jeweils Vergleich zum BenQ
----------Testen der Freesync-Funktion und allfälligen Auswirkungen auf die FPS
----------Testen von Upscaling älterer Spieletitel
-----Filmmaterial
----------Bildqualität von Filmmaterial in verschiedenen Auflösungen (HDR)
----------Test auf Ghosting
----------Vergleich der Schwarzwerte
-----Fazit
----------Meine Empfehlung, ob 32 Zoll oder 27 Zoll
----------Meine Empfehlung, ob VA oder TN Panel
----------Meine Empfehlung, ob Samsung oder BenQ
----------Curved: Ja oder Nein?
----------HDR: Nur ein Marketing-Gag oder ein Must-Have?

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, als Testkandidat für den Samsung Bildschirm ausgesucht zu werden. Mit meinem bestehenden Bildschirm mit der Auflösung 2.560 × 1.440 und der passenden Hardware für ein Freesync Gerät sehe ich mich als passender Hobby-Redakteur.

LG


----------



## InfoStudent (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Guten Tag, ich möchte mich hiermit auf den Monitortest bewerben und die Chance eines der 3 Geräte zu testen.

Ich sehe die gewünschten Vorraussetzungen bei mir doch als erfüllt an, in dem ich:
- ein Mitglied der Community bin, vielleicht nicht mit der längsten Zeit aktiv hier, jedoch auch kein kompletter Neuling
- ich selbst immer wieder PCs konfiguriere, zusammenstelle und installiere als auch kalibriere. Hierzu zähle ich den Monitor, womit ich auch diesen Punkt gegeben sehe
- ich denke die "Schreibe" ist gegeben, es kommt auch auf den Ort an, jedoch könnte ich für einen umfangreicheren Testbericht dies absolut als gegeben sehen
- die Photos wären ebenfalls kein Problem, die nötige Hardware hierzu kann ich durch meine Partnerin erhalten, welche im Bereich Photographie sich hobbymäßig austobt und somit könnten qualitative Bilder bereitgestellt werden
- das Produkt würde im Zeitraum sicher nicht veräußert, sondern vermutlich in den momentanen Arbeitsplatz eingebunden
- ich stehe zu Pünktlichkeit und Zuverlässigkeit und habe auch zeitlich den Raum einen entsprechenden Bericht zu verfassen und fristgerecht einzureichen

Die Möglichkeit später die Testbericht auch in anderen Foren teilen zu dürfen finde ich sehr erfreulich und ich würde im Fall des Testerglücks gerne davon Gebrauch machen, nachdem das PCGH-Team den Lesertest in ihrem Interesse nutzen konnte.

Rechtslage und Bedingungen habe ich mir angesehen und komme zum Schluss, dass es für beide Seiten absolut faire Bedingungen und klare Anforderungen sind.

Zu mir, ich bin IT-ler aus dem Raum Baden-Württemberg, arbeite in einer kleinen Firma in Stuttgart, bin 23 und verbringe meine Freizeit eben unter anderem mit dem Zusammenbau und Testen von Hardware. Für PCGH hab ich bisher nur einen Test zum MSI Laptop eingereicht, dies waren die Anfänge, mittlerweile sind meine Berichte auch qualitativ verbessert worden.

Zur Testerhardware:
benutzt würde mein Haupt-PC mit u.a. einem 6700K auf 4,8GHz, eine GTX 1070 FTW von EVGA (FreeSync könnte somit nicht in den Test einfließen zugegeben)
Getestet würden diverse Spiele (u.a. PUBG sei genannt), aber auch Bild und Videobearbeitung (hier sei Magix und Gimp als Beispiele genannt)

herzlichen Dank für das Lesen und allen viel Glück!


----------



## black4lg (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

hiermit bewerbe ich mich auf einen Samsung C32HG70 um diesen ausgiebig zu testen. 

Warum ich mich für qualifiziert und geeignet halte, möchte ich Ihnen kurz erklären. 

Mit meinen mittlerweile 32 Jahren bin ich sicherlich nicht mehr der jüngste unter Ihren Lesern. Allerdings weise ich dadurch auch eine gewisse Erfahrung im Bereich Spiele und PC-Komponenten auf. Angefangen habe ich ca. 1999 mit meinem ersten Pentium und einem  15" Röhrenmonitor. Meine Leidenschaft waren damals hauptsächlich First-Person-Shooter. Unreal und Counter-Strike standen ganz oben auf der Liste. Auch wenn die Hardware damals sehr schwer und zum Transport ungeeignet war, hielt uns das damals nicht auf, uns zu LAN Partys zu treffen.  Counter-Strike sollte damals für lange Zeit mein Favorite bleiben. 

Mit fortschreitender Zeit entwickelte sich die Technik entsprechend weiter. Nach der guten alten Röhre sollte nun ein TFT folgen. Damals habe ich mich mit Bildwiederholrate, Blickwinkelstabilität und Farbtreue noch nicht wirklich auseinandergesetzt. Ich war einfach froh, mehr Platz auf dem Schreibtisch zu haben. Des Weiteren war der Transport zu LAN Partys eine Ecke entspannter. 

Counter-Strike war weiterhin meine Leidenschaft. Mit zunehmendem Alter legte man auch den Fokus stärker auf den Liga-Betrieb und die Professionalisierung. Mit meinen Freunden spielten wir uns damals auch in der ESL hoch bis in die 2nd Division - es fehlte zwar noch etwas bis zur EPS aber etwas "Pro" Luft konnte man schon schnuppern. Um das Beste aus sich und der Hardware rauszuholen hielt dann auch ein Eizo Foris Einzug in die Gaming-Familie. So langsam nahmen auch die Begriffe Bilderwiederholrate und Farbtreue an Bedeutung zu. 

Nach den vielen Jahren in der Counter-Strike Szene wurde die Zeit leider immer knapper sich ausgiebig diesem Spiel zu widmen. Nach dem Studium und mit Beginn der Arbeit wurde aus dem intensiven Hobby nur noch eine Freizeitbeschäftigung nach Feierabend. Aber dennoch bin ich weiterhin von Videospielen begeistert. 

Zu guter letzt wurde der Eizo durch einen ASUS PG279Q ersetzt. Mit diesem hatte ich aber leider etwas Pech was die Qualität angeht. Das erste Model welches ich bekam, hatte enorme Schwierigkeiten mit Clouding in den Ecken. Diesen habe ich prompt zurück geschickt und bekam ein neues Model. Dieses war durchaus besser aber immer noch nicht befreit vom Clouding Effekt. Mir fehlte leider die Muße dieses Spiel weiter zu treiben und entschloss mich, dieses Model zu behalten. Grundsätzlich habe ich mit diesem Monitor bereits viel Freude gehabt. In den letzten Wochen jedoch scheinen Pixelfehler oder ähnliches dazu zu kommen. Wobei Pixelfehler die falsche Beschreibung ist. Es sieht ein bisschen danach aus, als wenn kleine Gewitterfliegen tief im Monitor sitzen. 

Daher würde es mir sehr gelegen kommen, den Monitor durch den neuen Samsung zu ersetzen. Mittlerweile bin ich Spieletechnisch auch breiter aufgestellt, was dem Test zugute kommen würde. Innerhalb der letzten Jahre hatte ich unter anderem sehr viel Freude (und auch Frust  ) mit Spielen wie:

Players Unknown: Battlegrounds
Fortenite
League of Legends 
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
Planet Coaster
Anno 2205
Tom clancy's - Rainbow Six Siege
Tom clancy's - The Division
Tom clancy's - Ghost Recon Wildlands
und immer noch- >  Counter-Strike: GO

Neben dem spielen ist fotografieren ein kleines Nebenhobby geworden. Mit meiner Nikon würde ich den Testartikel mit ansprechenden Bildern aufwerten. Ob mein Schreibstil, meine Rechtschreibung und meine Interpunktion für Ihre Leserschaft geeignet ist, entnehmen Sie bitte diesem Anschreiben.  

Der Test würde auf meinem heimischen System stattfinden. 
Intel i5 4670K
Nvidia GTX 980TI 
500 GB Samsung SSD 
MSI H85 G43
16GB DDR3 RAM  


Ich würde dem Samsung ein sicheres und entspanntes Umfeld bieten, in dem er sich wohl fühlen würde. Grundsätzlich gehe ich mit meiner Hardware sehr sorgfältig um gewissenhaft um. Sie brauchen also kein schlechtes Gefühl zu haben, ihn in falsche Hände zu geben 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Tim W.


----------



## G4njaWizard (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Liebe Redaktion,

hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls für den Lesertest bewerben.
Durch meinen Beruf als Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration, sind Computer nicht nur ein Beruf, sie sind auch mein Hobby.
Aus einem Hobby wurde Leidenschaft und aus dieser Leidenschaft heraus, baute ich mir meinen eigenen speziellen Schreibtisch und einen Rechner nach meinen Wünschen und Vorstellungen.
Der Schreibtisch bietet viel Platz und trägt bereits die Last zweier Bildschirme, aber den heutigen Standard in Sachen Videoqualität erfüllen beide nicht. Ein Bildschirm verliert bereits altersbedingt an Helligkeit und der andere dient als gut und günstige Notlösung. Größe, Hz und Auflösung entspricht bei beiden Bildschirmen dem alten Standard von 50-60Hz, 23-27“ und der Auflösung 1920x1080. Die dabei verwendete Technik war nicht einmal bei Release der Rede wert. Genau genommen sind die Bildschirme momentan mein Bottleneck in Sachen visueller Performance. Angesprochen werden beide Bildschirme nämlich von einer MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G. Diese strotzt nur so vor Power und wartet nur darauf endlich ausgereizt zu werden. 

Daraus gestalten sich meine Testszenarien wie folgt:


Reaktionszeit/Bildwiederholungsrate
144Hz Vergleich der Qualität beim Spielen bei einem neuen und alten Gaming-Monitor (Star Citizen, The Witcher, Battlefield 1 mit höchsten Einstellungen)
Ergonomie (Wie muss ich meine Bildschirme verstellen bzw. bräuchte ich einen neuen Monitorständer?)
Wie ist die Übertragungsrate des USB-Hubs und hält die Schnelladefunktion was sie verspricht?
Menüführung im Vergleich zu neuen und alten Samsung Monitoren.
Kabelsalat (Wie gut lässt sich dieser verbergen?
Pivotfunktion (Ein Segen für Coder bei Curved-Bildschirmen?)
Serveradministration Linux/Windows (Wie angenehm arbeitet es sich mit dem Bildschirm?)
Film Qualitätsvergleich (1080p vs 2k)
Game Color Mode (Wie groß ist der Unterschied und ist er empfehlenswert?)
Das Gehäuse (Material, Gewicht, Design)
 

Zu meinem Rechner:


MSI Geforce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G
Ryzen 7 1700X 3,4GHz
Samsung 950 Pro Evo M.2 SSD
ASUS ROG Crosshair Hero IV
16GB G.Skill Trident Z 3200MHz

Alles wird natürlich mit Bildern gut dokumentiert und mit über 8000 Zeichen verfasst.

Über eine Teilnahme würde ich mich sehr freuen. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
G4njaWizard


----------



## duscha2925 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den auf Seite 1 beschriebenen Lesertest bewerben.

Als Testmethodik würde ich versuchen einen Röhrenbildschirm aufzutreiben, damit ich die Reaktionszeit einigermaßen vergleichen kann.
Mir stehen 2 Verschieden 4K Monitore (3Stk 27Zoll, 1Stk 28Zoll) zur Verfügung und auch 2 Full-HD Monitore einer davon mit 144Hz (2Stk. 24 Zoll). Auch ein Fernseher mit „Fake“ HDR befindet sich in meinem Besitz.
Ich möchte mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber ich denke ich verstehe etwas von Monitoren. 
Mein Lesertest würde Folgende Punkte bearbeiten:

•	Lieferumfang
•	Erster Eindruck / Verarbeitung des Gerätes
•	Konnektivität
•	Stromverbrauch
•	Montage (Bewertend und auch beschreibend)
•	Interpolationsverhalten (Testmethodik - Filme in Blue Ray HDR Qualität)
•	Spiegelverhalten unter verschiedenen einstrahlungsverhalten
•	Bildqualität/Bildhomogenität/Reaktionsverhalten (60 – 120 – 144Hz)
Schlieren Verhalten & Motion-Blur
•	Vergleich mit einem Röhrenmonitor (falls ich einen beschaffen kann)
•	Vergleich zu IPS&TN Paneel
•	Zusammenfassung (Tabellarisch mit Bewertung 1-5 Schulnotensystem)
•	Fazit/Persönliche Meinung
•	Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis

Mein Testsystem:
Intel Core I7-3770k @4.1GHz
32GB DDR3 1600MHz Ram
Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extremei @1450MHz Core Clock

Um Höhere FPS zu erhalten würde ich auch 2x GTX 1080ti in SLI testen um den Monitor komplett auszureizen.
Zu Testzwecken würde ich für Freesync auch noch eine RX580 oder R9 290x verwenden (je nachdem welche ich von einem Freund einfacher ausleihen kann)

Ich würde mich sehr freuen den Leser-Test für diesen Monitor ausgewählt zu werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Duscha2925


----------



## Lt_Master (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich möchte mich sehr gerne für diesen Test bewerben da ich als leidenschaftlicher Technik Fan und beruflicher IT Techniker und mich für solche Tests immer interessiere.
Selbst mal einen Test für eine Redaktion zu verfassen wäre eine sehr interessante Erfahrung.

Meine aktuelle PC Hardware:
Ryzen 5 1600X | GA-AB350-Gaming | Ballistix Sports LT 2400 OC @ 2666MHz 2x8GB | AORUS Radeon™ RX570 4G | Corsair H100i v2 |be quiet! Pure Power 10 500W CM | Sharkoon AI7000 Glass Red | Arctic F12 / F14 Lüfter | Sharkoon Skiller Pro | Sharkoon Skiller SGM1

Aktueller Monitor ist der AOC G2460VQ6 mit Freesync und 75 Hz.
Daher würde ich gerne den 144 Hz Monitor testen um den Unterschied zu sehen.

Danke

LG


----------



## VonKlippenstein (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich als neues Community-Mitglied auch gleich mal als Tester. Allerdings würde ich gerne meine Xbox One X an den Samsung hängen und mal schauen wie gut das für Spiele und Filme funktioniert. Schließlich unterstützt auch die X seit dem Mai-Update nicht nur  Freesync, HDR und bis zu 120Hz, sondern auch 1440p.  Aussagekräftige Fotos sind dank DSLR kein Problem.  Würde mich freuen, danke!


----------



## SabertoothX6 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest des Samsung C32HG70 bewerben.
Derzeit besitze ich einen iiyama 4K Monitor mit einem TN-Panel und 1ms Reaktionszeit (GB2888-UHSU), mit welchem ich das Testgerät vergleichen könnte. Im Speziellen an dem Samsung-Monitor interessiert mich der Vergleich von VA- zu TN-Panel, die hohe Bildwiedholrate von 144Hz, sowie die Krümmung des Monitors. Die Quantum-Dot-Technologie im Zusammenspiel mit HDR stellt einen zusätzlichen Anreiz meiner Bewerbung da, den ich gerne Live mit bisheriger Technik, in Form meines Monitors, vergleichen möchte.

Hardwareconfig:

ASUS  TUF Sabertooth Z170 Mark I
Intel i7-6700K (geköpft und Flüssigmetal)
4x8GB DDR4 2400 HyperX Fury
ASUS ROG GTX 1080 Advanced

Meine  derzeitige Hardwarekonfiguration umfasst zwar eine NVIDIA-Grafikkarte, allerdings besitze ich noch eine alte R9 290 mit der ich auch die FreeSync-Funktion vergleichen könnte. Durch eine DSLR sind auch gute digitale Fotos möglich.

Mein Test würde folgende Punkte beinhalten:

Verpackung und Verarbeitung
Montage und Aufbau
Installation/Bedienung
Betriebsmodi
Spieletests (aktuelle Spiele sowie ältere Spiele: Unter anderem Witcher 3, Rainbow Six:Siege, GTA V, CS:GO, Battlefield (4/1) etc. )
Bildbearbeitungstests
Filmtests
Fazit

Mein Fazit wird eine Auflistung der Vor- und Nachteile, sowie möglicher Neutraler Punkte beihnhalten. Zum Schluss werde ich ein persönliches Resümee des Monitors geben.

Schlussendlich möchte ich mich für die Möglichkeit des Usertest bedanken und allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg wünschen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

SabertoothX6


----------



## Kusanar (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Halli hallo!

Hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls für den Test des Samsung C32HG70 bewerben. Besonderes Augenmerk würde ich dabei auf die ergonomischen Funktionen und die Anschlussvielfalt legen. Aber natürlich werden auch die anderen Eigenschaften des Monitors nicht zu kurz kommen.

Für mich persönlich interessant sind die Farbraumabdeckung sowie die Krümmung. Momentan arbeite ich mit 2 Eizos und mache viel Bildbearbeitung. Da ich bis jetzt noch nie einen Curved-Monitor gesehen habe geschweige denn einen mein Eigen nennen könnte, bin ich auch gespannt wie sich die Krümmung auswirken wird und ob dies eventuell einen Mehrwert bietet gegenüber den 2x 24"-Schirmen die derzeit am Rechner hängen.

Liebe Grüße,
Capparezza


----------



## Kerschaa1 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für Ihren Lesertest.

Ich habe mir erst neulich einen Samsung S24E650PL zugelegt. Hiermit könnte ich einen sehr schönen Vergleich zum C32HG70 ziehen. In Verbindung mit der MSI RX480 Gaming 8G und einem Intel Core i5 6400 könnte ich den Monitor ordentlich befeuern. Außerdem mache ich auch Bildbearbeitung, wobei ich dann meine subjektive Meinung zur Bildqualität einbringen könnte.

Ich würde mich freuen den Monitor testen zu dürfen!


----------



## Shadowlord (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich denke, dass ich ein idealer Tester für einen der drei Samsung C32HG70 bin. Gaming ist mein größtes Hobby und so kann ich den Monitor mit nur jedem erdenklichem Spielegenre durchtesten.

In technischer Hinsicht finde ich vor allem die maximale Bildwiederholungsrate von 144 Hz, die HDR-Tauglichkeit und natürlich das Curved-Design spannend - ganz besonders im Vergleich zu meinem aktuellen Monitor, einem Dell UltraSharp U2515H. Die Pivotfunktion kenne ich ja schon von meinem Monitor, hier möchte ich herausfinden, wie sinnvoll diese bei einem Curved-Display ist.

Weiterhin ist mein PC wie folgt ausgestattet: Nvidia GeForce GTX 1070, Intel Core i7-4790K, 16 GB RAM, Windows 10. Fotos kann ich mit einer Panasonic Lumix FZ300 schießen.

Auch wenn es sich um einen Gaming-Monitor handelt, würde ich aber auch noch andere Aspekte in den Test des C32HG70 einfließen lassen. Ich arbeite im Home Office und nutze meinen PC außerdem zum Fernsehen und zur Filmwiedergabe von Blu-rays und Streaming-Diensten, sodass während des Testzeitraums eine ordentliche Nutzungszeit zusammenkommt.


----------



## Wambofisch (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Moin,

ich würde mich auch freuen diesen tollen Monitor zu testen. Ich habe 2 Jahre lang gebloggt und eine, für mich und meine Leser, gute Schreibweise, daher denke ich bin ich dieser Anforderung gewachsen. Technisch gesehen reizt mich ein neuer Monitor immer wieder, gerade die in den letzten Jahren aufgekommenen Techniken wie Freesync macht es sehr reizvoll einen Test zu verfassen und alles genaustens unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Der Fokus liegt auf Spielen und auf Alltagliche Nutzung, Blickwinkelabhängigkeiten, Bildqualität und Helligkeit bei verschiedenen Lichtverhältnissen, professionelle Nutzung im Bereich der Bildbearbeitung sowie Verarbeitung und Ergonomische Funktionen. 

Außerdem ist es eine persönliche Sache, dem Hersteller Samsung nach vielen Jahren mal wieder eine Chance zu geben.

Cheerio, wambofisch


----------



## Zer011 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich frage mich, ob die Tester schon ausgewählt wurden. Habe festgestellt, dass ich meine PN deaktiviert hatte, hatte dies erst jetzt gemerkt und aktiviert. Daher Vorsicht, sonst ärgert man sich, sollte man ausgewählt werden!


----------



## dj4y (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich vermute mal, wenn die Auswahl getroffen ist, wird hier ein kurzer Post geschrieben.
So wie in der Vergangenheit?

Ich bin auch gespannt, wer testen darf


----------



## kleinerEisbär (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Falls ihn jemand gerne gehabt hätte aber nicht als Tester ausgewählt wurde: Samsung Gaming Monitor C49HG90DMUXEN | MediaMarkt
Im Angebot für sagenhafte 444€ :3


----------



## drebbin (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich sehe da sagenhafte 549€


----------



## Haligia (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*



drebbin schrieb:


> Ich sehe da sagenhafte 549€



Auf der Artikelseite steht ganz fett auf dem Banner: 
"19% werden im Warenkorb abgezogen"

Füge einfach mal den Artikel in den Warenkorb und öffne diesen, dann siehst man auch, dass 104,31€ abgezogen werden und man am Ende nur 444,69 zahlen muss...


----------



## drebbin (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Trotzdem noch 69Cent mehr als angegeben...Wucher


----------



## Inge1234 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Guten Morgen!

Weiß jemand von Euch, ob die 3 Tester schon ausgewählt wurden?
Hier im Thread wurden nämlich keine Namen veröffentlicht.

Danke Euch


----------



## kleinerEisbär (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*



Inge1234 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Weiß jemand von Euch, ob die 3 Tester schon ausgewählt wurden?
> Hier im Thread wurden nämlich keine Namen veröffentlicht.
> ...



Ja wurden sie. Veröffentlichung geschieht nach positiver Rückmeldung der drei.


----------



## Inge1234 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Danke dir,

wurden die drei hier im Forum per privater Nachricht informiert?


----------



## kleinerEisbär (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*



Inge1234 schrieb:


> Danke dir,
> 
> wurden die drei hier im Forum per privater Nachricht informiert?



Ja, wie denn sonst o.O


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Bei den ausgewählten und bestätigten Lesertestern handelt es sich um:
- Der-Prediger
- Gurdi
- lennart.b


----------



## dj4y (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Glückwunsch an die 3!
Ich bin gespannt auf eure Tests...

Werden die Tests dann nochmal auf der Seite angekündigt oder einfach hier veröffentlicht?


----------



## Gast20190527 (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Hm ich kann mehr bieten als die genannten 3 aber wurde nicht ausgewählt. Liegt sicher auch ein Stückweit am Ruf im Forum. Aber ist ganz gut so das ich nicht ausgewählt wurde, hab eh spontan beruflich ein großes Projekt vor und hätte weniger Zeit als gedacht.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Hm ich kann mehr bieten als die genannten 3 aber wurde nicht ausgewählt. Liegt sicher auch ein Stückweit am Ruf im Forum. Aber ist ganz gut so das ich nicht ausgewählt wurde, hab eh spontan beruflich ein großes Projekt vor und hätte weniger Zeit als gedacht.



Mhmm vielleicht hätte bisschen mehr Engagement bei der Bewerbung geholfen  Dreizeiler sind glaube ich nicht immer ganz so ansprechend.


----------



## Ion (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Hm ich kann mehr bieten als die genannten 3 aber wurde nicht ausgewählt. Liegt sicher auch ein Stückweit am Ruf im Forum.


Deine Bewerbung erfüllt nicht mal die geforderten Kriterien.
Finde es aber interessant, dass du deinen Ruf als Grund in Erwägung ziehst.


----------



## Gast20190527 (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich hab mir nichtmal durchgelesen welche Kriterien man hier überhaupt erfüllen muss. Weil es mir ehrlich gesagt total egal war. Ich wäre sowieso nicht ausgewählt worden. Der Ruf hingegen ist mir total egal, ich weis aber das sowas bei PCGH eine große Rolle spielt. Ihr könnt alle denken was ihr wollt 

Ich nehme die Community (unteranderem auch bestimmte Mods) hier genauso ernst wie ihr mich. Schönen Tag noch


----------



## wacoda (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Hm ich kann mehr bieten als die genannten 3 aber wurde nicht ausgewählt. Liegt sicher auch ein Stückweit am Ruf im Forum. Aber ist ganz gut so das ich nicht ausgewählt wurde, hab eh spontan beruflich ein großes Projekt vor und hätte weniger Zeit als gedacht.





> Ich hab mir nichtmal durchgelesen welche Kriterien man hier überhaupt  erfüllen muss. Weil es mir ehrlich gesagt total egal war. Ich wäre  sowieso nicht ausgewählt worden. Der Ruf hingegen ist mir total egal,  ich weis aber das sowas bei PCGH eine große Rolle spielt. Ihr könnt alle  denken was ihr wollt
> 
> Ich nehme die Community (unteranderem auch bestimmte Mods) hier genauso ernst wie ihr mich. Schönen Tag noch



Ich sollte ja nun Internetforen etwas kennen, aber es gibt immer wieder Leute die mich verblüffen


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*



wacoda schrieb:


> Ich sollte ja nun Internetforen etwas kennen, aber es gibt immer wieder Leute die mich verblüffen



Wer kennt nicht das Standard Schema bei nicht gewonnenen Gewinnspielen 

Step 1: Aufregen, dass man nicht gewonnen hat.
Step 2: Anderen die Schuld geben.
Step 3: Die Aufregung relativieren.
Step 4: Wiederholung von 3. und 4.
Step 5: Unantastbarkeit vorgeben.



Greetz


----------



## kleinerEisbär (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wer kennt nicht das Standard Schema bei nicht gewonnenen Gewinnspielen
> 
> Step 1: Aufregen, dass man nicht gewonnen hat.
> Step 2: Anderen die Schuld geben.
> ...



Naja gut, ist ja kein Gewinnspiel, da passt das nicht ganz so. Vergleich es mit nem Bewerbungsgespräch:
1. Bewerben: "ich hier, ich job!"
2. Aufregen weil man trotz erheblicher Leistung für die Bewerbung nicht angenommen wurde
3. Anderen die Schuld geben
4. Die Aufregung relativieren 
5. Wiederholung von 2 bis 4
6. So tun als hätte man sich sowieso nur beworben um allen zu zeigen dass man viel zu gut dafür ist & den Job gar nicht braucht :3


*Wäre eigentlich ganz lustig hätten wir das nicht im Bewerbungsverfahren gefühlt jede Woche 5 Mal mit Anrufen von wegen die Firma ist so ******* man wollte ja sowieso nicht rein


----------



## bennySB (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Das sind halt alles Personen die nie gelernt haben vernünftig mit Enttäuschungen umzugehen.
Entweder wurden sie in der Kindheit immer sehr behütet und die Eltern haben versucht dem Kind nie etwas negatives erfahren zu lassen oder aber es wurde komplett falsch mit umgegangen.


----------



## GxGamer (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Hm ich kann mehr bieten als die genannten 3 aber wurde nicht ausgewählt. Liegt sicher auch ein Stückweit am Ruf im Forum. Aber ist ganz gut so das ich nicht ausgewählt wurde, hab eh spontan beruflich ein großes Projekt vor und hätte weniger Zeit als gedacht.



Nachdem ich deine Bewerbung gelesen habe....



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich für Ihren Test
> 
> Ich bin derzeit selbst dabei einen neuen Monitor zu finden und habe   mich auf 32 Zoll WQHD fixiert. Ich könnte diesen Monitor mit einem 144Hz  32 Zoll Freesync Monitor und einem 27 Zoll G.-Sync Monitor ebenfalls  144Hz vergleichen und Bildvergleiche anstellen. Testen würde ich mit  meinem Gaming PC und einer GTX 1080 wenn ich ausgewählt werde.



kann ich dich natürlich voll verstehen. Bei so einer umfangreichen Bewerbung, die sowohl deine Skills in Sachen Rechtschreibung, Grammatik sowie die Fähigkeit lange Texte zu verfassen aufzeigt, hättest du eigentlich gewählt werden müssen. Deine nicht verlinkten Referenzen und nicht vorhandenen Probebilder machen natürlich auch den besten Eindruck. Die Wege der Tester-Findung sind wahrlich unergründlich.

Achja, ich liebe Bewerbungsthreads. Dieser Quell der Unterhaltung durch zig Leute die nur bei Gewinnspielen posten oder jene, die sich bewerbungstechnisch richtig Mühe geben und sich dann aufregen das sie nicht gewählt wurden. Herrlich


----------



## lennart.b (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Nach einigen Verzögerungen haben wir jetzt grünes Licht für die Veröffentlichungen bekommen.
Ich mache mal den Anfang mit meinem Lesertest.
Lesertest des Samsung C32HG70  (Juli2018)
Lesertest des Samsung C32HG70  (Juli2018)
Beste Grüße aus dem Urlaub


----------



## DarkSmurf (21. August 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*

Ich bin auch mal gespannt auf den Test, ich hatte den C32HG70 in etwa 2 Wochen, dann habe ich ihn verkauft da das Teil mir massig Kopfschmerzen bereitet hat (von wegen flicker free xD). Samsung soll ja in Sachen Firmware nachgebessert haben.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (21. August 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*



DarkSmurf schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal gespannt auf den Test, ich hatte den C32HG70 in etwa 2 Wochen, dann habe ich ihn verkauft da das Teil mir massig Kopfschmerzen bereitet hat (von wegen flicker free xD). Samsung soll ja in Sachen Firmware nachgebessert haben.



Musst du gar nicht mehr, die Tests sind bereits alle veröffentlicht worden ^^


----------



## DarkSmurf (22. August 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung C32HG70 - jetzt für die Curved-HDR-600-Monitore bewerben!*



kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Musst du gar nicht mehr, die Tests sind bereits alle veröffentlicht worden ^^



Ah, dachte da fehlen noch 2 weil nur einer gepostet hat.


----------

